# 2012 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

*The Official 2012 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports*

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds. The season has opened up down south so it's time to start tracking the migration.

This is a highly read snow goose report service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information.

*PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.

If you'd like to track reports from the states, here are some links below:

Link to the Most Accurate Snow Map:
Snow Map

*Kansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Missouri Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Oklahoma Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*Illinois Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*South Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*North Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here

The states still not available (if anyone is aware of them coming up - please post up):
Arkansas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Nebraska Snow Goose Migration Reports
Kentucky Snow Goose Migration Reports
Texas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Louisiana Snow Goose Migration Reports
Iowa Snow Goose Migration Reports

Here is the 2011 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2010 Spring Snow Goose Reports.
2009 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2008 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2007 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2006 Spring Snow Goose Reports

Good luck this spring and remember to hunt safe and respect other hunters.










Check out the great deals Nodak Outdoors offers on Sillosocks!

Sillosock Goose Decoys

Check out our snow goose Ecaller CDs & Ecallers:

Snow Goose CDs

Check out dozens and dozens of articles and how-to's on snow goose hunting in the Goose Hunting Section at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm headed to Missouri next Wednesday for 5 days, I will post up reports daily of our trip.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I'm leaving tomorrow pm for southern Illinois, can post when I get back


----------



## bluegoose18

Bring on the migration I've waited many months for this thread to start. Thank you NODAK and it's guest's 
A trucker buddy of mine has said he's seen bunchs of snows down i35 south of Iowa just this passed weekend. Let the memories of the 2012 spring season begin, oh and sleepless nights too. Be safe and do not trespass it wrecks it for all of us when you do. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

My guide just told me the numbers in southern Illinois aren't great, but he is seeing more migrators everyday. This weekends weather will slow them down, rain and thunder


----------



## snowstopper

Noticed a good push of S&B's in NW Missouri over the past couple of days. Several feeds reported today in Gentry and DeKalb County about 1 hr east of Squaw Creek. The forecast is for rain and snow to the north so hopefully they will stick around for a while.


----------



## snowgoosechasers

We will be hunting in Mound City, Misouri starting Saturday Feb 4, 2012 there are lots of snows and blues in the area and no one else hunting them. The geese are trading back and fourth between Squaw Creek NWR and Nodaway Valley to the east. Some of the geese are traveling upwards of 40 miles to feed. There were also birds headed into the Rainwater Basin yesterday however they meet a strong winter storm. it would be my guess they will be back at Squaw Creek Sunday AM


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Yes there where a few very small groups the made their way up to rainwater basin yesterday but I'm sure they will be back south soon with this big storm....didn't see a bird today.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

I doubt they went to the basins. Probably skipped them and went to the river. I was surprised at the number of snows I saw yesterday at Kearney.


----------



## migrator1

snows and blues have been pushing into squaw creek area since last few weeks of january. Migration has been steady since last week. 2-1 to 2-3 migration has been very steady with birds moving throughout the day nite. Good huntable numbers right now. With the rain and snow saturday made hunting a little tuff. Birds stayed in fields for long periods of time in big groups and were very hard to decoy. Warmin back up this week with sunshine highs 40-50s, lows 20-30s. I will be traveling from nw mo to sw ks over the next 3 weeks back and forth and will keep posts of on migration. Swan lake numbers were at 90,000 the other day and now reports of 0. Some other areas in mo had numbers as well and now are back down. Squaw creek has been holding a good number of snows since december.We were having success and juvies were still around then. :thumb:


----------



## migrator1

with a little snow over nite since this morning snows n blues trickling northwest towards squaw creek. decent size flocks :sniper:


----------



## snowstopper

Snows flying west over Gentry County pretty steady all day heading towards Squaw Creek. Will be interesting to see the count next week.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I hunted sothern Illinois Sat. pm and all day today. We saw thousands of birds flying north but not stopping. There is nothing here to stop them. We hunted all migrators and had a hard time getting them to finish. In the fog Sat. we shot 4, and today we had a little better weather and shot 18.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

minimal if any snow in south dakota and its looking to be dry for at least the next couple weeks. :beer:


----------



## jlfriday

Kelly Hannan said:


> I hunted sothern Illinois Sat. pm and all day today. We saw thousands of birds flying north but not stopping. There is nothing here to stop them. We hunted all migrators and had a hard time getting them to finish. In the fog Sat. we shot 4, and today we had a little better weather and shot 18.


Out of curiosity, which outfitter did you hunt with in So. IL? Also, anyone have any idea about the numbers for snows in Mound City right now? Within the past week, I was told close to 450,000 birds. Is this accurate?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

That is correct...

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/squawcreek/W ... rveys.html :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Gander Hill Goose Club, Pinckneyville, Ill.
They treated me very well. My Guide Dwayne worked extremely hard to put the birds in front of us.


----------



## mo snow geese

Get your buts in gear. 5000 to 10,000 snows flew over hawk point Mo heading towards mound city in the last couple days. With the full moon I have heard many more moving all night long, but unable to count. The birds are early this year


----------



## honkwilliams

I am booked to hunt this weekend (Sun 2/12, Mon 2/13) with Snows Unlimited near Jonesboro IL (just south of Carbondale, IL). Does anyone know how to get an up-to-date report on the number of snow geese in the area? Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I was about 45 min. north of there. No birds holding in the area, all migrators. Also they have been flying at night


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I just talked with my Guide. Like I said we were just a little north of where your going. They killed 27 yesterday, and 6 today. He also said they haven't seen many. But they have had a cold snap that slowed them down.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

From what I've heard some people think that some of those geese in North and NW missouri might move south a little after these cold temps? Do you think they will be in Southeast Nebraska by the weekend of 2/18 and 2/19? :sniper:


----------



## Bustem36

TKM goose slayin said:


> From what I've heard some people think that some of those geese in North and NW missouri might move south a little after these cold temps? Do you think they will be in Southeast Nebraska by the weekend of 2/18 and 2/19? :sniper:


If they have open water now I don't think the large numbers will move out...they will probably stick for a day or two and that's about when the cold snap will be over. If they do go south the first day it warms up they'll probably be right back there again.


----------



## hwdeuce

I almost wanna bet there will be birds showing up in 
SD by then mid to upper 40's next week


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

My Crew just made our Reservations for SD last night & was told by the owner a few thow. snows have been there all winter. I'll wait 'til it's Juvy Soup.


----------



## Bruce

Still lots of winter left. SD snows at least 2 weeks away.


----------



## the professor

Bruce said:


> Still lots of winter left. SD snows at least 2 weeks away.


Already guys trying to hunt snows in SD.


----------



## wagner24314

guess is next weekend we will se birds in sd not a ton but some


----------



## chillperson

Hunted Vandalia thurs and fri. good numbers of birds, 50 on thurs 20 on Fri. The weather played a major role Friday, with heavy overcast skies.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just driving home from Squaw Creek - I've read multiple reports of 1 million birds on the refuge. I checked it out the other day and it was pretty full. We decoyed 15 miles out for the first 3 days and 4 miles out the final 2 days....birds decoyed very well to start the trip. Saw a decent amount of juvies too. Juvies seemed to disappear though after the first few days.

Not many hunters around.....yet.


----------



## templey_41

Chris Hustad said:


> Just driving home from Squaw Creek - I've read multiple reports of 1 million birds on the refuge. I checked it out the other day and it was pretty full. We decoyed 15 miles out for the first 3 days and 4 miles out the final 2 days....birds decoyed very well to start the trip. Saw a decent amount of juvies too. Juvies seemed to disappear though after the first few days.
> 
> Not many hunters around.....yet.


What? No pics? this post is pointless without pics! :wink:


----------



## bagsmasher

With no snow to speak of in the ditches and non in the fields from Sioux Falls to the Missouri on highway 44 there will be v ery little if any sheet water. Many of the sloughs that are on both sides of 44 are dry dirt or almost dry. Wonder where these geese will drink. The larger sloughs with a good amount of water are froze over.


----------



## mjschuette

bagsmasher said:


> With no snow to speak of in the ditches and non in the fields from Sioux Falls to the Missouri on highway 44 there will be v ery little if any sheet water. Many of the sloughs that are on both sides of 44 are dry dirt or almost dry. Wonder where these geese will drink. The larger sloughs with a good amount of water are froze over.


They won't be there long, they will go back south till the ponds and lakes open.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I didn't take any pics this trip as I forgot my camera. :roll:

Here's a pic I stole from JuvyPimp of Squaw Creek:










Here's a pic I stole from XFactor of our birds from the start:












templey_41 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just driving home from Squaw Creek - I've read multiple reports of 1 million birds on the refuge. I checked it out the other day and it was pretty full. We decoyed 15 miles out for the first 3 days and 4 miles out the final 2 days....birds decoyed very well to start the trip. Saw a decent amount of juvies too. Juvies seemed to disappear though after the first few days.
> 
> Not many hunters around.....yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What? No pics? this post is pointless without pics! :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's a video clip from XFactors IKAMS.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Those birds worked great! Cant wait!


----------



## JuvyPimp

Chris Hustad said:


> I didn't take any pics this trip as I forgot my camera. :roll:
> 
> Here's a pic I stole from JuvyPimp of Squaw Creek:












Thief!!!! haha. Sorry I missed ya man. Squaw was quite a sight. Seeing all those adults in one place made me want a WMD or ten and blow the whole marsh up...but thats just me. It has begun :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:

More snow fell across Southern NE and Northern KS last night and this morning. Heard snows roosting on a river this morning before light. Gonna be a mud fest when this all thaws. :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter717

I can't wait for the snow and blues to show up in SD so we can put the smack down on some! :rock: :sniper:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

My guess is south central Neb is going to hold a $hitload of geese once this snow melts. We got an inch of rain to make a nice frost seal and a foot of snow on top of that. Its going to be the only sheetwater in the entire flyway as of right now. The missiouri birds will pour up here the first chance they get. Decoy hunting will suck in the basins but jumpers should find lots of opportunity.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Why do you think decoying in the basins will be tough?


----------



## ewellman

Snows seen in Southeast Nebraska in the evenings


----------



## XFactor

71 Bird Shoot in Missouri From Last week!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBzEioXJ ... er&list=UL


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

TKM goose slayin said:


> Why do you think decoying in the basins will be tough?


Sheetwater keeps birds from moving around. They eat, drink and roost in the same field and dont move unless bumped out.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Thanks for info!


----------



## duranash

I am an amateur photographer and I joined this group in hopes of getting up-to-date info regarding Snow Goose migrations. I am planning to go to the Grand Island area for several days starting March 3rd and I'm wondering if that might to a little early for the Snows in this area along the river. I could easily delay a week or so. Any info or thoughts from folks in that general area? I also expect/hope to try some shots of Sandhills as well....but my primary goal is to get some nice shots of large flocks of Snows "blasting off" in the morning. Any info about the general area will be appreciated too.


----------



## goosegrinder

Duranash,
There should be 1 or 2 million around by then unless a storm would come in. Cranes would be iffy in huge numbers as they usually show up in mass a little later and I think they normally peak around the 3rd-4th week in March.

Alex


----------



## greenc

squaw creek would be great about now we just got back from there and wow there are birds they were saying a million i am sure you would get some great photos there


----------



## duranash

Thanks for the info. I'll keep Squaw Creek in mind, although that's a little farther than I was hoping to drive...I live in Littleton, Colorado. I guess the choice between March 3rd and waiting later until March 10th or so is pretty much a crap shoot depending on the weather?


----------



## goosegrinder

it won't be hard to find snow geese around GI in that time from,no matter when ya come.

Alex


----------



## Gildog

a ton of SB's south of MO river just east of KC yesterday, working the fields and ponds...just fyi

basins along the MO river going north might not have much sheet water...and the land around the MO that flooded last year won't have any food for the SB's


----------



## jlfriday

honkwilliams said:


> I am booked to hunt this weekend (Sun 2/12, Mon 2/13) with Snows Unlimited near Jonesboro IL (just south of Carbondale, IL). Does anyone know how to get an up-to-date report on the number of snow geese in the area? Thanks!


I've been there many times... how'd you do with Snows Unlimited this weekend? Were they seeing much action in So. IL?


----------



## mo snow geese

Does anyone know how many snows are left in arkansas.


----------



## Firehunter

Snows still in North Texas a lot moved back into arky with this snow and cold. so yes just have to find em. Thats where I may end up this week unless big migration happens.


----------



## mo snow geese

Thanks 
I hunt near B>K> Leach in elsberry Mo. we had at least 50 thou last week. But now they are reporting only 3000. Didn't want the season to be over in just a week


----------



## Firehunter

Typical for up there I hunt north of u as well. Lots of adults very few juvies there last week nothing now just wait on juvies.


----------



## Smackdown

Any reports from Mound City/Squaw Creek area??? We are scheduled to be there the second weekend of March, hunting with the Goose Guru. Look's like 750K already there, save some for us. :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7

1.2 million snows at Squaw as of this morning.


----------



## snowstopper

Hunted east of Squaw Creek today and birds were very tough. A lot of birds in the area but have been very difficult to decoy. Managed to scratch out three before calling it quits for the day.


----------



## ewellman

Same situation here in southeast NE, over 50,000 snow & blues seen - lots of v's high in the sky, moving from northeast to southwest


----------



## clsposse

mo snow geese said:


> Does anyone know how many snows are left in arkansas.


I was there this week and there is alot still there. Lots of juvies too. Have friends that are down there this weekend and are doing very well and report lots of migrators coming from south today.


----------



## quacksmak

Just back from my cabin in central N dakota not a drop of snow im a little worried when the birds come theyll blow on through with no snow line to push as long as they can get water. Still time left for some snow to come maybe. temps were in the low 40s last few days.


----------



## drakespanker12

about 50 of em flew over the lake this morning when i was ice fishing in south central mn, musta been lost


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Decent amount of birds in the rainwater basin of nebraska right on the snow line. All the groups we saw where heading west or east with a southeast wind. My guess is because they are just flying on the snow line? But from saturday to sunday a lot more have moved in! :beer:


----------



## bustin cheeks

Just came back from the annual Snow trip. We had an excelllent time as usual and a ton of birds to boot. We shot plenty and saw more than enough. We were fortunate enough to experience 9 different tornados on our trip, which was a feat in itself. One of them had a minimum of 5K in it. It was truly the 9th wonder of thew world. The shooting with Team Ramrod was superb as always and we had steady action each day, all day long. 
BTW, there are more geese in Arkansas than some of you realize. You can have at the 1MM birds at Squaw ,,, there are many times that amount still wayyyy down South. :rock: :rock: :sniper: :sniper: :bop:

Cheeks, Out


----------



## Duckmaster15

2/19/12 has fishing on Lake Pionsett SD thought my ears were playing games with me, but looked up and there was a flock of 50 to 75 snows high up there heading NW, and also noticed a few more honkers around than the norm.. also sodak got anywhere form a inch to three of snow and heavy snow that is. But predicting on the weather shell be gone by Thurs with temps in the low forties.


----------



## sd5.0.

saw 50-60 snows fly over Huron, sd today. 3 in of snow we got yesterday is almost gone. Lake Byron is over 1/2 open. Buddy just called me and is scouting a feed as we speak of 10 to 20k in the eastern part of the state. Birds may have stayed all winter but not sure. Birds in SD will have plenty of open water, even if it gets cold again the ice wont be very thick. Ice fished the James river last friday with 8in of ice and now it is wide open. Lots of winter left but it appears that christmas has come early in south dakota!!!!!!


----------



## duknut

bustin cheeks said:



> Just came back from the annual Snow trip. We had an excelllent time as usual and a ton of birds to boot. We shot plenty and saw more than enough. We were fortunate enough to experience 9 different tornados on our trip, which was a feat in itself. One of them had a minimum of 5K in it. It was truly the 9th wonder of thew world. The shooting with Team Ramrod was superb as always and we had steady action each day, all day long.
> BTW, there are more geese in Arkansas than some of you realize. You can have at the 1MM birds at Squaw ,,, there are many times that amount still wayyyy down South. :rock: :rock: :sniper: :sniper: :bop:
> 
> Cheeks, Out


i assume u were in ark cheeks, but where in ark? and can anyone reccomend a good outfitter to go out with


----------



## midwestwings

saw 2 flocks, about a mile high. about 150 each flying due west this weekend near memphis, missouri. not familiar with that area or where they were going but it was nice to see some birds. hopefully see them in a couple weeks too further west.


----------



## beaniej266

Drove through squaw Creek on Fri. and it was loaded with birds on my way to Pheasant Fest in Kansas city. I saw smaller flocks the whole way to the Iowa border and even one flock over Omaha on Monday. Here are some pics from Squaw Creek. It was an awesome sight to see! The pictures don't do justice as to how many birds were there!


----------



## sodakhunter717

have not seen a bird in south dakota yet i am still waiting.. oke:


----------



## mikekluth

You wont be seeing any Snows & Blues in South Dakota with all this snow


----------



## J.Jenson

I'm hoping to get out March 9th-11th in South Dakota. Might have to go ic fishing instead unless this snow melts quick, haha.


----------



## midwestwings

if anybody knows, just curious, how much snow did the yankton, sioux falls, huron, brookings area get?


----------



## justund223

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cm ... 6&source=0

see this website


----------



## duckslayer18

We got all of 6" here in huron


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Many birds in the Basin area of Nebraska yet? :sniper:


----------



## jkern

TKM goose slayin said:


> Many birds in the Basin area of Nebraska yet? :sniper:


ALOT!!!


----------



## wagner24314

about a inch to two inches in yankton


----------



## J.Jenson

Just took the 15th-18th off, instead of the weekend before. Hope I made the right choice!!! :withstupid:


----------



## cobbhead

My huntin' buddies left Friday night for S.E. Nebraska, I have to wait 'til Sunday night to leave. Yesterday they got set up, seeing lots of sob's in S.E. Nebraska but so far found the decoying to be really tough. I told 'em to hold on, the pro will be there at sunrise Monday morning! Wind was raising hell with the decoy spread, broke one of the vortexes.


----------



## 495hp

Why would you run vortex's in todays wind? Nice mix of juvies migrated into north Missouri today. 4 guns, shot 64 today despite 35 mph winds. Tuff catching up with them after first shot!!!


----------



## cobbhead

495hp, don't know why they ran vortexes in the wind. I'm guessing the kid just dropped $400 and wants his money's worth! I'll be there in the morning to set 'em straight. Also lost his junk ecaller for part of the day but everything is up and running, they killed a few today.

Steve


----------



## sodakhunter717

Are there any birds left in the Huron area or did the snow push them out?


----------



## CentralNoDakDuckman

quacksmak said:


> Just back from my cabin in central N dakota not a drop of snow im a little worried when the birds come theyll blow on through with no snow line to push as long as they can get water. Still time left for some snow to come maybe. temps were in the low 40s last few days.


Over the weekend the entire state has gotten any where from 3 to 15 inches of snow with more coming in a colorado low system moving in late monday early tuesday set to drop any where from 5 to 15 inches across the lower third of the state... i think we will be fine up here!


----------



## nehunter72

A LOT of birds have moved into Central Nebraska. Lake McConaughy in Ogallala, NE is holding a ton of white. Decoyed alright. Couldnt get permission on the x so set up in the field adjacent to it and managed to pull a few over.


----------



## duckslayer18

sodakhunter717 said:


> Are there any birds left in the Huron area or did the snow push them out?


There was never any birds in the huron area! And got about 7 inches of snow now, and with the storm that's coming, its gonna be a while.


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK

when does everyone think the birds will be coming though ND


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

April if this weather holds true????????


----------



## hwdeuce

Savage+Hornady=BUCK said:


> when does everyone think the birds will be coming though ND


Last week in march


----------



## sdkylesd

When do you guys think the snows will start coming around Sioux falls,SD since the heavy snow of this storm is suppose to miss us?


----------



## N_Mich_hunter

Suppose to be in Mound City March 8th-11th. Think it will still be good? Or we just gonna miss out?


----------



## jjb2001

heading to mound city tomorow hopefully we'll have a good trip,


----------



## 495hp

Your gonna have fun. Just been getting better all week


----------



## quacksmak

Savage+Hornady=BUCK said:


> when does everyone think the birds will be coming though ND


usually starts last wk of march and runs through most of april


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Our weekend shoot in Southeast Nebraska. Lots of adults!


----------



## Fowlaholic

Headed to Squaw Creek 9-11th of March will bring back reports from trip so far guide says juvies starting to funnel in but mostly adult birds. Still have pretty good luck.


----------



## crownroyal

I am going to be near Mitchell SD around the 10th for my first snow goose hunt do you think I will be to early or just right?? My guy thinks we will be good because of all the warmer weather but has said if there isn't birds we can postpone a week let me know what any of you with experience know or what your seeing so far for that area please


----------



## sdkylesd

crownroyal said:


> I am going to be near Mitchell SD around the 10th for my first snow goose hunt do you think I will be to early or just right?? My guy thinks we will be good because of all the warmer weather but has said if there isn't birds we can postpone a week let me know what any of you with experience know or what your seeing so far for that area please


Nothing in South Dakota yet but i would expect to be a few adult birds in south east South Dakota by then.


----------



## ewellman

With all of the snow in the Dakotas falling and/or predicted...any change of a reverse migration?


----------



## bluebird

ewellman said:


> With all of the snow in the Dakotas falling and/or predicted...any change of a reverse migration?


no


----------



## jpallen14

There will be plenty of birds to hunt in southern SD by mid week next week for sure. Birds will be all over by the second weekend in March. Very little snow is going to fall in southern SD from this storm. If anything it is going to speed up the geese getting here. Lots of rain has fallin in the southern portion of the state. Open water will be plentyful by next week.


----------



## J.Jenson

crownroyal said:


> I am going to be near Mitchell SD around the 10th for my first snow goose hunt do you think I will be to early or just right?? My guy thinks we will be good because of all the warmer weather but has said if there isn't birds we can postpone a week let me know what any of you with experience know or what your seeing so far for that area please


Should be good. Sioux falls only got rain from this big storm that is going on.


----------



## tlck54

I was just curious if anyone is seeing any birds in South Central Kansas or northern Oklahoma. Wondering how many more are headed north from there?

Thanks!


----------



## RGuffey

tlck54 said:


> I was just curious if anyone is seeing any birds in South Central Kansas or northern Oklahoma. Wondering how many more are headed north from there?
> 
> Thanks!


North Central KS reservoirs were holding close to a million on the 27th, and on Monday were only reporting a few thousand. They have all headed north to the Basins. I'm sure some more birds will hold in the general area but the motherlode has passed I think! But any other info on birds in OK or TX would be HUGE! Thanks.


----------



## popo

http://www.snowgoosecentral.com/updated ... s-2-27-12/


----------



## RGuffey

popo said:


> http://www.snowgoosecentral.com/updated-state-refuge-spring-snow-goose-migration-reports-2-27-12/


Squaw Creek and Swan Lake both updated today, 3500 at Swan Lake, less than 350,000 at Squaw. MO I'm sure still has birds to come though. I'm just not sure about KS, if the 850K left at Lovewell then so did the the 300K at Glen Elder, they are right next to each other.


----------



## crownroyal

Thanks guys I appreciate the info... I will post a report when I get back I am new to the forum and have found it very informational.... Thanks again and keep the reports coming I like to read them every night....


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

i'm going out monday in SE SD gonna guess there will be birds as far as brookings by midweek with the temperatures. What snow is on the ground in sioux falls will melt in a hurry. Its on!! :rock:


----------



## WingedShooter7

Reports of birds in the Yankton area as of 15 minutes ago, better get your game faces on South Dakota.


----------



## wagner24314

good numbers of bird in norfork ne


----------



## MNwaterfowl

Nothing in Southwest MN, not counting on much but hope we can snag a few like last year.


----------



## MNwaterfowl

Has there been any sightings in Iowa??


----------



## duckslayer18

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> i'm going out monday in SE SD gonna guess there will be birds as far as brookings by midweek with the temperatures. What snow is on the ground in sioux falls will melt in a hurry. Its on!! :rock:


i dont see any possible way that there will be snows in the brookings area by mid week. they got a solid 8" of snow from that storm. plus the snow they had from the storm before. so theres well over a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

duckslayer18 said:


> Snowgooseman__SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going out monday in SE SD gonna guess there will be birds as far as brookings by midweek with the temperatures. What snow is on the ground in sioux falls will melt in a hurry. Its on!! :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see any possible way that there will be snows in the brookings area by mid week. they got a solid 8" of snow from that storm. plus the snow they had from the storm before. so theres well over a foot of snow on the ground.
Click to expand...

There was no snow from the storm form last thursday as it had all melted. they got maybe 5 inches this morning and some melted today. i was just there man. haha


----------



## ewellman

I will be hunting southeast NE next weekend. With the low count of geese on Squaw Creek now, about 300K, any chance they will be around for killing then? What about juvies, have they arrived at Squaw Creek?


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Is anyone still killing snows in South Missouri? Do you think there will be juvies still to smack the weekend of March 17 and 18th in the basins in Nebraska or will they all be gone by then?


----------



## jpallen14

Huntable numbers of snows in southern SD as of this morning. Next week the state will be full of them! Little snow south of Hwy.14. Basically none south of I-90. Some of my best shoots the last couple of years in SD have been on leading edge birds, this year will be the same. Go get'em!


----------



## Brotsky

Guess they moved Mitchell, SD north of highway 14.


----------



## jpallen14

Brotsky said:


> Guess they moved Mitchell, SD north of highway 14.


Sounds good on Mitchell just reporting what I saw. I was in Yankton, Vermillion up thru Sioux Falls and north. I guess a guy should just stay away from Mitchell since that is where all the snow is. FYI most guys decoy in corn fields not ditches. Sometimes ditches catch snow; some people call it a snow drift. Check your DOT camera and tell me what area worked corn fields have for snow. The answer is not very much at all.


----------



## Brotsky

jpallen14 said:


> Brotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good on Mitchell just reporting what I saw. I was in Yankton, Vermillion up thru Sioux Falls and north. I guess a guy should just stay away from Mitchell since that is where all the snow is. FYI most guys decoy in corn fields not ditches. Sometimes ditches catch snow; some people call it a snow drift. Check your DOT camera and tell me what area worked corn fields have for snow. The answer is not very much at all.
Click to expand...

So there's no snow south of 50 and on either side of 29 then? Pretty sure you can see fields covered in white in that shot I posted unless of course you can't see the rest of the shot. OTOH....most internet scouters I see sit in the ditch and sky bust so it probably is applicable in a way. The corn fields with stubble have 4-5" in them and the ones that aren't have 2-3" and it's spotty. I don't need to check the DOT camera, I live here. There's optimism and there's :bs: ..........


----------



## jpallen14

Brotsky said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good on Mitchell just reporting what I saw. I was in Yankton, Vermillion up thru Sioux Falls and north. I guess a guy should just stay away from Mitchell since that is where all the snow is. FYI most guys decoy in corn fields not ditches. Sometimes ditches catch snow; some people call it a snow drift. Check your DOT camera and tell me what area worked corn fields have for snow. The answer is not very much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there's no snow south of 50 and on either side of 29 then? Pretty sure you can see fields covered in white in that shot I posted unless of course you can't see the rest of the shot. OTOH....most internet scouters I see sit in the ditch and sky bust so it probably is applicable in a way. The corn fields with stubble have 4-5" in them and the ones that aren't have 2-3" and it's spotty. I don't need to check the DOT camera, I live here. There's optimism and there's :bs: ..........
Click to expand...

Again I'm not talking about Mitchell. Just reporting what I saw south and east of mitchell. There is some snow but not what I would call very much in the corn fields, again where I was. Either way I saw a couple fields with snow geese in them. I'll be hunting this weekend, I'll post up my success.


----------



## wagner24314

lots of snows in lake andes friends called and said 20k of them just landed


----------



## WingedShooter7

Regardless of where there is snow NOW, by sunday night and for sure by Monday night there will be none left South of I-90. Look at the snow melt just for today. GFP just said there are birds pushing into Yankton "as far as the eye can see"


----------



## mikekluth

There will be plenty of birds here this weekend and into next week around I-90 and maybe into the next couple weeks they usually dont get here till the week of 11-17 most of the time in years past


----------



## wagner24314

jump shot these three tonight gfp is 100% right there all over. But there all mature birds


----------



## sodakhunter717

any reports of birds in SD yet? :beer:


----------



## wagner24314

sodakhunter717 said:


> any reports of birds in SD yet? :beer:


yea there are a bunch here and more comming


----------



## sodakhunter717

wagner24314 said:


> sodakhunter717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any reports of birds in SD yet? :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> yea there are a bunch here and more comming
Click to expand...

where at down in the southern part in the state..?


----------



## wagner24314

i live in yankton so i guess so


----------



## Smackdown

Any new reports for Mound City, MO area, plan to be there end of next week. Will there be any birds left??? Or should I plan for 4 days in the sallon. :beer: :beer:


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

[quoteAny new reports for Mound City, MO area, plan to be there end of next week. Will there be any birds left??? Or should I plan for 4 days in the sallon.][/quote]

:rollin: I think you meant Saloon...but YES I heard that the Juvies just rolled in & Squaw has 750K again. It should be good. Good Luck and let us know how it goes! Oh & by the way the Saloon is a must..nothing like a fresh ****** after a long day smaishn Snowz :beer:


----------



## Smackdown

Thanks duck whisperer! I hope you are right! My spelling looks like I've already been to the saloon. :beer:


----------



## Yanktonsquid

Hey Wagner, was that you I saw crawling in the ditch near Utica last night?


----------



## wagner24314

yup i bet so we are decoying sat sunday pm me

im going ditch hunting tonight also


----------



## mikekluth

How many are on Lake Andes?


----------



## Yanktonsquid

mikekluth said:


> How many are on Lake Andes?


LOTS


----------



## the professor

Put on 2 hours of windshield time tonight south of I-90. Every snow I saw was booking it back south riding the wind. Drove past multiple open water spots on large sloughs or lakes, no snows on the water, just some darks. Some stubble corn still snow covered, some are melting faster; same with pastures. worked fields were black for the most part. sheet water was all frozen. Sure was surreal driving through areas this afternoon that were bone dry, when last year at this time they were raging 2 mile wide swaths of moving water. The fields are going to be sloppy on monday. Have fun boys! sounds like a pretty tight migration north to south this spring. could be a quick one.


----------



## wagner24314

the professor said:


> Put on 2 hours of windshield time tonight south of I-90. Every snow I saw was booking it back south riding the wind. Drove past multiple open water spots on large sloughs or lakes, no snows on the water, just some darks. Some stubble corn still snow covered, some are melting faster; same with pastures. worked fields were black for the most part. sheet water was all frozen. Sure was surreal driving through areas this afternoon that were bone dry, when last year at this time they were raging 2 mile wide swaths of moving water. The fields are going to be sloppy on monday. Have fun boys! sounds like a pretty tight migration north to south this spring. could be a quick one.


Im throwing the BS flag


----------



## Yanktonsquid

Gotta agree with the prof....I too did a 2 hour drive session in the morning yesterday. Many birds heading north, but once the winds picked up, saw many flocks heading back in the afternoon. Snow line starts not to far north of Sioux Falls, at least thats what I saw driving up I29 last night. They also dropped the temp forecast for Monday so it wont be melting as fast as previously thought.


----------



## WingedShooter7

No birds around from Sioux Falls to Pierre, few honkers along the interstate. Fields aren't very snow covered in certain spots and won't take a whole lot to melt off. Open water was spotty but there was quite a bit. I think there will still be quite a bit of a melt off on Monday even if it only gets to 50, some areas are still calling for 55 on Monday South of I-90. Might bump things for any major migration to Tuesday, but south of I-90 you should still be able to shoot birds come Monday.


----------



## the professor

wagner24314 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put on 2 hours of windshield time tonight south of I-90. Every snow I saw was booking it back south riding the wind. Drove past multiple open water spots on large sloughs or lakes, no snows on the water, just some darks. Some stubble corn still snow covered, some are melting faster; same with pastures. worked fields were black for the most part. sheet water was all frozen. Sure was surreal driving through areas this afternoon that were bone dry, when last year at this time they were raging 2 mile wide swaths of moving water. The fields are going to be sloppy on monday. Have fun boys! sounds like a pretty tight migration north to south this spring. could be a quick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Im throwing the BS flag
Click to expand...

Yeah you caught me. Flat out lie. Every field south of I-90 is snow free and full of birds. Feel free to come on up and drive around for yourself. There were birds flying back south over sioux falls by 11:45 yesterday morning.


----------



## wagner24314

hunted with 500 decoys and got 1 bird but switched to 1 decoy and shot 40 :sniper: oke:


----------



## hwdeuce

Was that in south Dakota


----------



## tilley

Nothin like a cow plane and ground pounding em. Thats real huntin right there.


----------



## wagner24314

they were all flying oke: yes it is hunting fair and was in SD. hunting definition 1. The activity or sport of pursuing game. 
plus it is the best way to shoot all these old bird you guys fail to decoy. we got 4 juvie and the rest were adult. now all i need to do is fire up the smoker. and the ginder.


----------



## mjschuette

a bud of mine made summer sausage out of a bunch that was wonderful!


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Anyone still shootin birds in Missouri? You think the basins will still have huntable numbers through next weekend?


----------



## hwdeuce

I'm hoping to here about the migration push this week 
Warm temps should help


----------



## WingedShooter7

If you can't find birds in South Dakota you are either Lieing or legally blind. If you want to hunt extreme southern South Dakota NOW is the time. Birds are THICK and will be pushing past I-90 in no time. Expect a major migration tomorrow, it will be an awesome day to be in the spread.


----------



## Yanktonsquid

Drove down 81 this evening from north of Watertown. Birds will be/are in Mitchell. MANY large flocks just south of I90 milling around. Snow line is pretty much right on the interstate. One more day of work and I will be chasing them all week. Good luck everyone.


----------



## templey_41

still birds in Missouri. Buddy was there this weekend. Shot 53 yesterday, mostly juvies.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Thanks for the missouri report!! Hopefully they stick around through next weekend with these warm temps.


----------



## wagner24314

we got a banded snow tonight


----------



## hwdeuce

wagner24314 said:


> we got a banded snow tonight


What no picture


----------



## wagner24314

im going to taxidermy it first. i just need to order eye and a form. I skinned it last night


----------



## wagner24314

tons of geese 5 miles east of freeman push up to I-90


----------



## Beavis

awesome how you guys are telling everyone were the birds are....that way the NR's can come over here and do none of their own scouting. thanks a ton fellas :thumb:


----------



## mikekluth

Saw quite a few birds on my way to work around mitchell this morning but not seeing many now that the clouds are pushing out hopefully they turn around tonight and go back to andes.


----------



## flightstoppersmn

Beavis said:


> awesome how you guys are telling everyone were the birds are....that way the NR's can come over here and do none of their own scouting. thanks a ton fellas :thumb:


Last time I checked this forum was to report the migration of geese, not to smash on other people about reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should, to help other hunters that may not have the time and money to scout for days. If it wasn't for "NR's" hunting in most of these states there would not be half the public land, jobs, and revenue that most of these states have. I will be going to SD wednesday afternoon and will start scouting in the Huron area and work my way south and report on this forum as to what I see and where from my phone. Thanks to all that are reporting on this forum and to all that are knocking it you shouldn't be on here anyway.


----------



## hwdeuce

I agree with you flightstopper its a forum


----------



## Yanktonsquid

We could give GPS coords to the X and the fact of the matter is, NR's and even residents still have to scout and gain permission, not to mention the fact many NR's are driving 100's of miles and the birds might not even be there when they arrive. Last time I checked we are all on the same team as waterfowlers.


----------



## jpallen14

Snows are in SD full force. Snows north of I-90 this morning. Here is our hunt from Sunday in SE SD. Get them while you can. Birds are sure going to blow thru fast this year. Warm temps the next 10 days.


----------



## duckslayer18

looks a little chilly! but still looks fun! but i dont think there gonna go through as fast as everyone thinks. from what im reading the basins are FULL!! and the juvies just got to squaw creek! should be a good solid month of fun hunting!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

duckslayer18 said:


> looks a little chilly! but still looks fun! but i dont think there gonna go through as fast as everyone thinks. from what im reading the basins are FULL!! and the juvies just got to squaw creek! should be a good solid month of fun hunting!


Completely agree with duckslayer18.

Saw my first snows and blues of the year today. Small flock south of Huron.


----------



## mikekluth

I see alot of birds going north over mitchell today


----------



## Yanktonsquid

Birds from yankton to Lincoln this am...its gonna last a while.


----------



## mikekluth

Yanktonsquid said:


> Birds from yankton to Lincoln this am...its gonna last a while.


 thats good i have to work all this week and cant take any days off


----------



## TKM goose slayin

I hope your right duckslayer!!


----------



## Beavis

flightstoppersmn said:


> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome how you guys are telling everyone were the birds are....that way the NR's can come over here and do none of their own scouting. thanks a ton fellas :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked this forum was to report the migration of geese, not to smash on other people about reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should, to help other hunters that may not have the time and money to scout for days. If it wasn't for "NR's" hunting in most of these states there would not be half the public land, jobs, and revenue that most of these states have. I will be going to SD wednesday afternoon and will start scouting in the Huron area and work my way south and report on this forum as to what I see and where from my phone. Thanks to all that are reporting on this forum and to all that are knocking it you shouldn't be on here anyway.
Click to expand...

Well i see from the "MN" in your name that you are from minnesota, cool, fine. Posting everything you have on your phone is cool. I guess us SD boys will have to compete against half the state of MN this spring. Idk about the rest of you all, but competiton in the spring for snows has gone through the roof. So when people post exactly where the birds are, it torques me off a little bit. Less people to compete against makes more opportunities for me as a hunter....example, if you find a little honey hole duck slough in the fall do you post on a forum and tell where is is? hell no you dont. "reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should." Didnt know it was a rule and that i have to/should post my bird reports on a forum oke:


----------



## hwdeuce

It looks like this is beavis first hunting forum


----------



## Wulffhunter

I bet there are plenty of guys who come to SD to hunt snows form more than just MN. The point of this forum was to put where you see the birds. I would still scout too btw.


----------



## mikekluth

Beavis said:


> flightstoppersmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome how you guys are telling everyone were the birds are....that way the NR's can come over here and do none of their own scouting. thanks a ton fellas :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked this forum was to report the migration of geese, not to smash on other people about reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should, to help other hunters that may not have the time and money to scout for days. If it wasn't for "NR's" hunting in most of these states there would not be half the public land, jobs, and revenue that most of these states have. I will be going to SD wednesday afternoon and will start scouting in the Huron area and work my way south and report on this forum as to what I see and where from my phone. Thanks to all that are reporting on this forum and to all that are knocking it you shouldn't be on here anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i see from the "MN" in your name that you are from minnesota, cool, fine. Posting everything you have on your phone is cool. I guess us SD boys will have to compete against half the state of MN this spring. Idk about the rest of you all, but competiton in the spring for snows has gone through the roof. So when people post exactly where the birds are, it torques me off a little bit. Less people to compete against makes more opportunities for me as a hunter....example, if you find a little honey hole duck slough in the fall do you post on a forum and tell where is is? hell no you dont. "reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should." Didnt know it was a rule and that i have to/should post my bird reports on a forum oke:
Click to expand...

Who Cares who comes to the state and hunts them there are more then you could ever count of them they are just fun to hunt all together and its income for the state which every state needs


----------



## 9manfan

Beavis said:


> flightstoppersmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome how you guys are telling everyone were the birds are....that way the NR's can come over here and do none of their own scouting. thanks a ton fellas :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked this forum was to report the migration of geese, not to smash on other people about reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should, to help other hunters that may not have the time and money to scout for days. If it wasn't for "NR's" hunting in most of these states there would not be half the public land, jobs, and revenue that most of these states have. I will be going to SD wednesday afternoon and will start scouting in the Huron area and work my way south and report on this forum as to what I see and where from my phone. Thanks to all that are reporting on this forum and to all that are knocking it you shouldn't be on here anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i see from the "MN" in your name that you are from minnesota, cool, fine. Posting everything you have on your phone is cool. I guess us SD boys will have to compete against half the state of MN this spring. Idk about the rest of you all, but competiton in the spring for snows has gone through the roof. So when people post exactly where the birds are, it torques me off a little bit. Less people to compete against makes more opportunities for me as a hunter....example, if you find a little honey hole duck slough in the fall do you post on a forum and tell where is is? hell no you dont. "reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should." Didnt know it was a rule and that i have to/should post my bird reports on a forum oke:
Click to expand...

Need alittle cheese with that wine..... oke: .....


----------



## DaycountyBob

Just saw a flock of specklebellys flying over Sioux Falls. It is definitely game on here in southern South Dakota! :sniper:


----------



## hwdeuce

How many specks did you see


----------



## mjschuette

I agree with both points, general area is good. example...... tons of geese in the Yankton area. You start making Decoy hunters mad when you post 3 mi east of Yankton and a mile south there is 100k..that was a example... there prob gonna be some guides setting up close to there. then you get jumpers that bust it and ruin everything. I say keep it general, but the main point is that this is a forum for reports not whining....... so start a new post for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the professor

DaycountyBob said:


> Just saw a flock of specklebellys flying over Sioux Falls. It is definitely game on here in southern South Dakota! :sniper:


This post is worthless unless you put what street you were on and which direction they were flying. :lol:


----------



## cobbhead

Back from Southeastern Nebraska, had a great time, three of us got 95. Tough decoying most of the time, lots of adults up until Saturday. Weather was a ***** throughout the week, violent winds, REAL tornadoes, rain and sleet mixed in with a couple really good days. Drove home yesterday, a ton of snows all the along I80, winds were 45-50 out of the north so the birds were huddled as close to the ground as they could get. We certainly watched some massive migrations north, somebody north of I80 has to be getting into the birds. Waiting for the snowline to push north and heading to S.D., likely 10 days to 2 weeks from now.

Steve


----------



## duckslayer18

TKM goose slayin said:


> I hope your right duckslayer!!


haha me too! theres not much open water north of huron, theres some, but not much. so it should be good!!


----------



## DaycountyBob

I saw a flock of 65 specks and they flew right over Menards on arrowhead pkwy flying west!


----------



## hunter.usmarine

Beavis said:


> flightstoppersmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome how you guys are telling everyone were the birds are....that way the NR's can come over here and do none of their own scouting. thanks a ton fellas :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked this forum was to report the migration of geese, not to smash on other people about reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should, to help other hunters that may not have the time and money to scout for days. If it wasn't for "NR's" hunting in most of these states there would not be half the public land, jobs, and revenue that most of these states have. I will be going to SD wednesday afternoon and will start scouting in the Huron area and work my way south and report on this forum as to what I see and where from my phone. Thanks to all that are reporting on this forum and to all that are knocking it you shouldn't be on here anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i see from the "MN" in your name that you are from minnesota, cool, fine. Posting everything you have on your phone is cool. I guess us SD boys will have to compete against half the state of MN this spring. Idk about the rest of you all, but competiton in the spring for snows has gone through the roof. So when people post exactly where the birds are, it torques me off a little bit. Less people to compete against makes more opportunities for me as a hunter....example, if you find a little honey hole duck slough in the fall do you post on a forum and tell where is is? hell no you dont. "reporting what they are seeing in the field and reporting it to this forum like they should." Didnt know it was a rule and that i have to/should post my bird reports on a forum oke:
Click to expand...

Obviously a point to GOOSE MIGRATION REPORT is to post reports. Your duck example is the dumbest thing i have ever heard because there are ducks in every state in the fall so there does not have to be a forum for it. If there was not enough snow geese in your state for everyone it would not be legal for NR's to get licences. If someone asked me where i shoot birds i would be happy to tell them its not like ill never have a good hunt again.


----------



## Beavis

Obviously a point to GOOSE MIGRATION REPORT is to post reports. Your duck example is the dumbest thing i have ever heard because there are ducks in every state in the fall so there does not have to be a forum for it. If there was not enough snow geese in your state for everyone it would not be legal for NR's to get licences. If someone asked me where i shoot birds i would be happy to tell them its not like ill never have a good hunt again.[/quote]

Whatever you say dude...i wasnt trying to compare ducks to snow geese....no kidding there are a ton more than snows than ducks. im just trying to state that fact that NR's no longer actually have to do any real scouting on there own. people post exactly where the major concentration of birds are on forums, and they are able to go exactly to that area. the competition bewteen hunters for snow geese in the spring has sky rocked! you cant say that you dont get mad when there are 10+ different groups of hunters chasing geese in the same area as you do.....its human nature as hunters to get frustrated. Ive seen it progress more and more every year in SD and in my home state of Nebraska. the snow goose as a species has evolved so much in the past few years since the spring conservation season has started. the average age of a snow goose, as we all pretty much know is much higher than years before. they are much smarter now, which is why you cant drive around a field without them spooking.

hoorah marine


----------



## the professor

back on reports...plenty of birds along I-90 tonight. Starting to see some hunting pressure now.


----------



## sdkylesd

Too many people jumping them and ditch shooting them around Sioux falls, they are gonna be gone in no time if people keep that up. I plan on decoying Wednesday night- Sunday night around Hartford and Humboldt area hopefully we can get some. And whoever jumped their roost tonight by grass lake tonight thanks, they will definitely wanna stay here now.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

How far north have the birds pushed into sodak so far?


----------



## wagner24314

sdkylesd said:


> Too many people jumping them and ditch shooting them around Sioux falls, they are gonna be gone in no time if people keep that up. I plan on decoying Wednesday night- Sunday night around Hartford and Humboldt area hopefully we can get some. And whoever jumped their roost tonight by grass lake tonight thanks, they will definitely wanna stay here now.


who gives a crap i decoy too. but i also jump them too. stop being a cry baby :crybaby: 
if you cant beat them join them.

they roost on the WPA's east of lake vermillon


----------



## sdkylesd

wagner24314 said:


> sdkylesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many people jumping them and ditch shooting them around Sioux falls, they are gonna be gone in no time if people keep that up. I plan on decoying Wednesday night- Sunday night around Hartford and Humboldt area hopefully we can get some. And whoever jumped their roost tonight by grass lake tonight thanks, they will definitely wanna stay here now.
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a crap i decoy too. but i also jump them too. stop being a cry baby :crybaby:
> if you cant beat them join them.
> 
> they roost on the WPA's east of lake vermillon
Click to expand...

no there was about 1000 or more by grass lake like a half hour after sunset on a public lake. Im sorry but the people you who lay in ditches right next to a field with decoys just isn't right.


----------



## wagner24314

sdkylesd said:


> wagner24314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sdkylesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many people jumping them and ditch shooting them around Sioux falls, they are gonna be gone in no time if people keep that up. I plan on decoying Wednesday night- Sunday night around Hartford and Humboldt area hopefully we can get some. And whoever jumped their roost tonight by grass lake tonight thanks, they will definitely wanna stay here now.
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a crap i decoy too. but i also jump them too. stop being a cry baby :crybaby:
> if you cant beat them join them.
> 
> they roost on the WPA's east of lake vermillon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no there was about 1000 or more by grass lake like a half hour after sunset on a public lake. Im sorry but the people you who lay in ditches right next to a field with decoys just isn't right.
Click to expand...

so guys are just to look at them if they arent decoying thats a Load of BS. they could sneak on them and get 20 birds and u in decoys mite get a hand full of those olds birds. jump shoot takes old birds out of the flock and very few juvi


----------



## sdkylesd

Yes we did get 10 birds decoying and we saw all those birds land in that lake a little before quitting time and then people jumped them, and im sure they didn't get many because they only shot once and adult birds are very hard to sneak up on especially with more birds flying into the ones already roosting.


----------



## wagner24314

well im jumping them up that way this weekend with the cow or the gillie suit


----------



## sdkylesd

Alright thats fine ill be decoying them, i don't care about jumping your own field you have permission for, but jumping roosts is bad, and sitting in a ditch killing birds that are coming into the decoys is pretty bad too.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

This post is for MIGRATION REPORTS ONLY if some of you want to argue about whats right and whats wrong start a different thread or something, everybody has there own circumstances or opinions on whats right and whats wrong, some people may not be able to afford decoys etc.. Yes there are people out there that are ignorant and will sit in the ditch by people decoying and that is really sad, but complaining about it isnt gonna make them stop so there is no point in it. Some of us just have to remember that we are all working as a "TEAM" to reduce the massive snow goose population before something tragic happens and we dont have any left to hunt. So with all that said to each there own, and no this is not being posted to attack anybody elses post on here.


----------



## mnpissant

Thank everyone for all the posts. I look forward to this time of year for months. This year More than most, because my son will be coming with for the first time over spring break. Heading out to SD over the weekend of the 17th, and we have enjoyed mapping there flight this year, and planning our trip accordingly. I'll gladly add our findings as soo as we get them.

Just a reminder, The whole reason for the spring light goose hunt is to take as many geese out of the flock as possible. The light goose population greatly exceeds what its breeding grounds are capable of handling. The more geese taken every year during this time, the better chance we have of keeping this resorce availble for out kids to enjoy in the future. So those of you who are worried about to many ditch hunters, Giving to much info to non residents, ground swatting, ect, take a step back and look at the bigger picture. Every goose taken helps. Thanks all. shoot straight


----------



## Yanktonsquid

If someone is that low that they have to ditch hunt next to someone who has put the time and effort into setting out a spread, thats pretty darn sad. I would seriously hate to be that person who pulled that on my group.


----------



## sodakhunter717

not much around the watertown area..


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

SDHUNTER717...WHAT IS THE SNOW COVER LOOKING LIKE THERE IN WATERTOWN? THX!


----------



## sodakhunter717

quite a but of snow haha


----------



## jpallen14

DUCKWHISPERER said:


> SDHUNTER717...WHAT IS THE SNOW COVER LOOKING LIKE THERE IN WATERTOWN? THX!


Not sure exactly in Watertown but not much in corn fields in the Clark area.


----------



## mikekluth

There really pushing north faster then i thought i got up this morning and there were tons of birds north of I-90 around mitchell


----------



## WingedShooter7

Wouldn't doubt there being birds in the Northern Part of the state by this evening. High of 60 today, and a south wind at 10. Birds actually weren't pushing too hard in the area we hunted yesterday, but as soon as the south wind died down the flood gates opened.

As I type this birds are boiling over Mitchell, and to the person that PM'd me regarding dropping a town name. There ya go. :wink:


----------



## sodakhunter717

WingedShooter7 said:


> Wouldn't doubt there being birds in the Northern Part of the state by this evening. High of 60 today, and a south wind at 10. Birds actually weren't pushing too hard in the area we hunted yesterday, but as soon as the south wind died down the flood gates opened.
> 
> As I type this birds are boiling over Mitchell.


'
Awsome! send em this way! :sniper:


----------



## sodakhunter717

jpallen14 said:


> DUCKWHISPERER said:
> 
> 
> 
> SDHUNTER717...WHAT IS THE SNOW COVER LOOKING LIKE THERE IN WATERTOWN? THX!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly in Watertown but not much in corn fields in the Clark area.
Click to expand...

Any around the clark area..? was gonna put some miles on the truck within the next couple of days to find birds!


----------



## Bruce

Lots of snow north of Hwy 10. Won't be here tomorrow.


----------



## stevef1

Just want to know if anyones been hunt'n Sqauw creek. I will be there the weekend of 16th and want to know if the juvinals wiil be there???


----------



## ewellman

I have seen some large flocks (est. 30000) feeding in SE Nebraska. Will they still be around in a couple of weeks??? Hard to tell. Good luck


----------



## sdkylesd

shot a banded by Hartford/Humboldt tonight


----------



## J.Jenson

sdkylesd said:


> shot a banded by Hartford/Humboldt tonight


Shot 12 in that area tonight. Felt great to get out for the first time. I have a Uncle down from Northern MN. he can't believe the numbers of geese and how they fly in big flocks. Can't wait for the weekend!!!!


----------



## hwdeuce

J.Jenson said:


> sdkylesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot a banded by Hartford/Humboldt tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Shot 12 in that area tonight. Felt great to get out for the first time. I have a Uncle down from Northern MN. he can't believe the numbers of geese and how they fly in big flocks. Can't wait for the weekend!!!!
Click to expand...

I love it when someone new gets to see the #'s of birds that migrate
During the spring time


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snow Map:


----------



## jpallen14

Birds north of Hwy. 14 in South Dakota last night.


----------



## Brotsky

Birds are really loaded west of Salem now and north of 90 up to Huron area and over towards DeSmet and Lake Preston. Should be awesome out there this weekend and through next week. Way less hunting pressure too compared to the areas closer to Sioux Falls with all the ditch bangers.


----------



## mikekluth

I havent seen a snow goose around mitchell this morning yet, are they all up north already or still down south


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

mikekluth said:


> I havent seen a snow goose around mitchell this morning yet, are they all up north already or still down south


Lots are just movin North. gonna be a quick year. Got a report of birds as far as watertown yesterday.


----------



## mikekluth

Well that just sucks I am not even going to get to hunt 1 day


----------



## WingedShooter7

Yep they all blew by Mitchell with this 30 MPH North Wind, should of hunted yesterday. All the birds are North of I-90 now :roll:


----------



## mjschuette

mikekluth said:


> Well that just sucks I am not even going to get to hunt 1 day


i wouldn't get to worried yet, there is still snow in ND and the juvie's are still down south.


----------



## sdkylesd

The geese just started coming guys they aren't all north of i-90 in two days.


----------



## FloodedCorn

This snow is killing me, I go to NDSU and was hoping that the birds would be up here this coming week as it's my spring break.


----------



## mjschuette

FloodedCorn said:


> This snow is killing me, I go to NDSU and was hoping that the birds would be up here this coming week as it's my spring break.


how much you got there?


----------



## sdkylesd

did the birds go south today because i didn't see any going north only saw some go west


----------



## Brotsky

sdkylesd said:


> did the birds go south today because i didn't see any going north only saw some go west


There isn't any birds. They all flew by yesterday, that's why you aren't seeing any. oke:


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

hahahha..just 'cuz you don't see them out your backdoor. doesn't mean they are not around...


----------



## theleacher

Inside source on the field says theres birds every where south and north of I90


----------



## ksgoosehunter13

Just got back from around squaw creek hunted Sunday and Monday. Fought the wind bad but ended up shooting a total of 60. Saw a whole bunch of birds all around us. So all u up north there is still a bunch of birds south of you. Good luck everyone for the rest of the season


----------



## hunter.usmarine

still a lot of birds by Mitchell?


----------



## Brotsky

hunter.usmarine said:


> still a lot of birds by Mitchell?


Tons. Start there and head north or south.


----------



## greenc

hunting nodak this weekend seen a few small flocks sat and sunday could get blooody :sniper:


----------



## mr.benelli

i have a hunt booked for the last week of march in huron sd. never snow goose hunted during that time b-4. i was wondering if that is a good time for snow goose hunting. any suggestions please let me know thanks


----------



## the professor

mr.benelli said:


> i have a hunt booked for the last week of march in huron sd. never snow goose hunted during that time b-4. i was wondering if that is a good time for snow goose hunting. any suggestions please let me know thanks


If your booked with a quality outfitter I'm sure they will either be on birds or move to a different location.


----------



## twatslayer69

Any reports of birds coming into north Dakota? 
Snow is melting pretty fast here in wahpeton


----------



## templey_41

Largest migration i've seen in a long while today over Rochester MN. Big cans small cans LOTS of specks tons of mallards and a few snows mixed in. all flying NW.


----------



## quacksmak

greenc said:


> hunting nodak this weekend seen a few small flocks sat and sunday could get blooody :sniper:


i have a place by jamestown how long before you think that area will be filled with birds? my buddy said all the snow is pretty well gone there already.


----------



## wagner24314

geese just north of parston and yankton just not the large piles


----------



## hunter.usmarine

should it be good in Mitchell saturday and sunday?


----------



## hwdeuce

How are the fields in north and south Dakota


----------



## stevef1

Any reports on the snows in Mound City and how the hunt is going... Need to know if the Juveniles are there. I'll be there in one week. Hope there will be some birds to hunt...


----------



## jpallen14

Most birds in the state from Salem to Lake Preston and north. Place to be for sure! 60' and even 70's for temps next week. Going to be the quickest migration ever in SD. I would hate to coming out in late March.


----------



## Smackdown

The most positive thing I've heard in days for the guys hunting the Mound City area. We'll be there tomorrow! Looking forward to a great hunt and putting the hurt on some juvies! :sniper: 
Any other reports from Squaw Creek and south along with eastern NE???


----------



## mikekluth

Worst Snow Goose Migration I have seen.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Drove from Spencer to north of dry lake early this morning,coming back solid streams of birds as far as you could see. Better get out now there going to push through quicker than two years ago.


----------



## mjschuette

Smackdown said:


> The most positive thing I've heard in days for the guys hunting the Mound City area. We'll be there tomorrow! Looking forward to a great hunt and putting the hurt on some juvies! :sniper:
> Any other reports from Squaw Creek and south along with eastern NE???





stevef1 said:


> Any reports on the snows in Mound City and how the hunt is going... Need to know if the Juveniles are there. I'll be there in one week. Hope there will be some birds to hunt...


from white rock decoys, they hunted MO this last weekend......

White Rock Decoys - Snow Goose Decoys
We ended up with 1 band and right around 80 birds for 2 1/2 days of hunting. There were plenty of birds in the area and likely a few more weeks of hunting left in the area. Good hunt over all but already can't wait to get to SD.


----------



## sodakhunter717

any around watertown area?


----------



## sdkylesd

where are all the birds now?


----------



## XFactor

sdkylesd said:


> where are all the birds now?


The birds are all anywhere from NE ARkansas and Central South Dakota!  Seriously there is alot of migration left


----------



## sdkylesd

i can't find any around the sioux falls area today or yesterday


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

THEN GO NORTH


----------



## the professor

sdkylesd said:


> i can't find any around the sioux falls area today or yesterday


Coincidence that there were lots of guys out jumping monday and tuesday? :lol:

Plenty of birds around, plenty more coming.


----------



## sdkylesd

the professor said:


> sdkylesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't find any around the sioux falls area today or yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that there were lots of guys out jumping monday and tuesday? :lol:
> 
> Plenty of birds around, plenty more coming.
Click to expand...

ya there is none around sioux falls compared to monday and tuesday


----------



## sdkylesd

alright i decided im going to scout should i go south towards yankton or north towards watertown?


----------



## PrairieStorm

Looks like the weekend of 16th-18th will be the time to be in Northern and East Central SD. Still uncountable birds all over Nebraska and juvies are plentiful in NW Missouri. A group of hunters north of Mitchell reported an abnormally large amount of hunters chasing what seems to be just the lead edge of the migration..Lets hope this is true!


----------



## templey_41

lots of panties in bunches here. This is just the start, tons of Juvies in Mizzou yet to come. Enjoy the season boys it's longer than you think!


----------



## duckp

Our Game,Fish and Parks people think there are a few in SoDak.
Just received this:

"South Dakota Game, Fish and Parks

Seems like every snow goose in the world is in South Dakota. Check out our Migration/Hunting opportunity map to get a jump on your weekend plans.

Also, check out our Facebook page for more reports."


----------



## jpallen14

Can't kill birds sitting at home. Plenty of birds are being killed in eastern SD right now. I have had three great days in the decoy spread in SD so far. Not many poeple hunting at all. Lots of birds in Hwy. 14 corridor. This weekend will be sunny and south wind. You more could you ask for? But please stay home.......


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

JPALLEN14....Why are you not in the Decoys right now? Also what kind of #'s are you puttn on the ground...Adults...Juvies...etc..Thx. Man. I will be out there next Wednesday!


----------



## Yanktonsquid

South of De Smet and Lake Preston and west of 25...O..M...F...G!!!!


----------



## J.Jenson

Yanktonsquid said:


> South of De Smet and Lake Preston and west of 25...O..M...F...G!!!!


I hear ya there. My brother and uncle scouted and also picked 5 off today. Pretty much said Clark to Mitchell you should not have a problem getting on the birds. I work for a trucking company and some of the drivers that go North to West of Sioux falls say they could hit brids with the truck. This weekend will be nuts. Can't wait to see how everyone does. Good luck to all and be safe!!! :beer:


----------



## wagner24314

not many left in the yankton area went to freeman sd not any that way


----------



## walk on water

now dont jump all over me here just looking for a little help.just had foot surgery so got off work for 6 weeks, the first week of april would like to ride out(coming from wisconsin)to visit friends in ND,but would really like tosee some big flocks of SNB,have never seen that before, where about you thinking,if someone would be nice enough to send me a PMwhen time is closer wouls really appreciate that,thanks and good hunting.


----------



## stevef1

How long do you think the juv'es will be sticking around in the Squaw creek area??


----------



## sodakhunter717

Going scouting tonight hopefully gonna find some numbers and put some down :thumb: :sniper:


----------



## sdkylesd

sodakhunter717 said:


> Going scouting tonight hopefully gonna find some numbers and put some down :thumb: :sniper:


where you going scouting at?


----------



## sodakhunter717

sdkylesd said:


> sodakhunter717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going scouting tonight hopefully gonna find some numbers and put some down :thumb: :sniper:
> 
> 
> 
> where you going scouting at?
Click to expand...

where the birds are hopefully...but prolly south west of watertown


----------



## jpallen14

Clark Co. is full of them


----------



## sodakhunter717

jpallen14 said:


> Clark Co. is full of them


yea i was gonna go to clark and south.but thanks for the info man! :beer:


----------



## mikekluth

No Birds left by Mitchell


----------



## greenheadslayer54321

I am going to central sd how many birds do u think are going to be left next week :sniper:


----------



## mitchgl

any of you guys think that some birds will be pushing into or close to devils lake ND by next weekend with temps in the mid 50's low 60's any help would be great as i am new to this thanks very much in advance guys


----------



## shooteminthelips

This thread is just so comical chill out guys. People will be shooting snows in SD until May 1st..


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

> This thread is just so comical chill out guys. People will be shooting snows in SD until May 1st..


Agreed...the Ten day forecast looks pretty nice. Who knows? :roll:


----------



## mjschuette

there is 2-4 weeks left of the best hunting left......JUVIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbirch

Anbody going to mess with leading edge adults in NoDak this weekend? According to Sand Lake the birds are real close.

Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge
Spring 2012 Waterfowl Migration
Updated 03/08/2012
Waterfowl estimates for Sand Lake NWR as of 03/08/2012
The Snow Goose migration in eastern South Dakota has pushed as far north as the Aberdeen area. Several hundred thousand Snow Geese have been reported south of Aberdeen this afternoon. Clark County is also reporting large numbers of Snow Geese.
As of this afternoon, there are no Snow Geese in the Sand Lake area, but there are tremendous numbers of ducks - Mallards, Canvasbacks, Redheads, Shovelers. More Canada Geese and White-fronts are also moving in.
Temperatures throughout eastern South Dakota are expected to reach the 40's and low 50's this week and into the weekend.


----------



## SnowSmacker

Any one think there will be any snows in the Oakes ND area by this weekend?


----------



## Codeman

IDK go scout and you will see.

I am scouting saturday afternoon in S Nodak hoping to find some birds and it looks like I will. The forecast for sat is temps in the 50s with little snow left in S Nodak so hopefully some birds move in saturday and I can get some shooting sunday!!!

For sure next weekend will be great hunting for ND with temps in the 50s and 60s all of the snow should melt by the weekend.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Ok, just wondering about the juvy hunting. I'm in the basins where tons of snows fly through. When people talk about hunting the juvie push will they fly through like the adult push, or will you have to put on tons of miles to find a group? Also, is there usually a gap between the main push and the juvies or will they blend in and mix with the end. Would really like to have a good juvie hunt! Thanks for any info or help!


----------



## quacksmak

my buddy was driving through ND today and saw some small flocks flying north by jamestown already with no snow they probabally can go wherever they want as long as they can get water


----------



## SnowSmacker

Where is the heaviest concentration of snows? I'm heading to ND on Thursday and wondering how the hunting will be with this warm weather.


----------



## JDP

Scouted South of Jamestown today and saw a few flocks of snows but nothing huntable yet. Little to no snow cover left on the fields but also no sheet water to speak of on most of the fields. Major bodies of water and slews are still frozen but that will probably change with the up coming forecast that we have for the week. Going to head down to the border tom and hopefully finds some birds!


----------



## sbusche

JDP said:


> Scouted South of Jamestown today and saw a few flocks of snows but nothing huntable yet. Little to no snow cover left on the fields but also no sheet water to speak of on most of the fields. Major bodies of water and slews are still frozen but that will probably change with the up coming forecast that we have for the week. Going to head down to the border tom and hopefully finds some birds!


we were down by Ludden today and a lot of flocks flying but found no place they were sitting or going down. heading tomorrow with a few ideas.


----------



## SnowSmacker

sbusche said:


> JDP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scouted South of Jamestown today and saw a few flocks of snows but nothing huntable yet. Little to no snow cover left on the fields but also no sheet water to speak of on most of the fields. Major bodies of water and slews are still frozen but that will probably change with the up coming forecast that we have for the week. Going to head down to the border tom and hopefully finds some birds!
> 
> 
> 
> we were down by Ludden today and a lot of flocks flying but found no place they were sitting or going down. heading tomorrow with a few ideas.
Click to expand...

so they are heading farther north than that?


----------



## sbusche

SnowSmacker said:


> sbusche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scouted South of Jamestown today and saw a few flocks of snows but nothing huntable yet. Little to no snow cover left on the fields but also no sheet water to speak of on most of the fields. Major bodies of water and slews are still frozen but that will probably change with the up coming forecast that we have for the week. Going to head down to the border tom and hopefully finds some birds!
> 
> 
> 
> we were down by Ludden today and a lot of flocks flying but found no place they were sitting or going down. heading tomorrow with a few ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so they are heading farther north than that?
Click to expand...

most of what we saw were headed North West toward Ellendale more but we could not find anything sitting except honkers but we saw nothing over by Jud either except 1 flock. we are assuming they will be flying the same area tomorrow so we found a spot we are going to try to decoy but we will see. they didnt seem high enough to be migrating but just dont know where they went to the west.


----------



## twatslayer69

Scouted around cayuga and south of there. Some big flocks came over the border late in the evening. Nothing really sitting but found one flock and managed to pick up 6 from it. Most headed back south at sunset. Will be out tomorrow to get em.


----------



## Aaron1

tons of snows Redfield/Aberdeen area. On the way home did not see one bunch on the ground along I-90. Head north!


----------



## prairie_roamer

Hunted the Mitchell area Friday and had some luck but saw mainly migrators heading north off the James river. Most everything left my area on Friday mid-day. Scouted North Central SD and found good concentrations in Lake Byron, and Doland to Watertown. We saw lots of birds coming back south on Saturday Afternoon in Clark. Most water still frozen in that area some fields and roads are snowed and wet.


----------



## duckp

Saw 8-10 big flocks in southern NoDak last evening on my way home from my last coyote jaunt.Only saw one group(1,000?)on the ground though.In fact,saw more there than in NE soDak????(likely as simple as the fact we have a lil snow left here I suppose).


----------



## stevef1

ow is the hunt in the Mound city area??? Any reports???


----------



## quacksmak

alot of reports from the heavy concentration of birds northern SD and southern ND is anyone still seeing much for birds southern SD and further south to still come in the next week or two? I plan to hunt central ND the 18th and hope to not be chasing behind the birds.


----------



## EllendaleND

quacksmak said:


> alot of reports from the heavy concentration of birds northern SD and southern ND is anyone still seeing much for birds southern SD and further south to still come in the next week or two? I plan to hunt central ND the 18th and hope to not be chasing behind the birds.


Hey I live in Southern ND...5 miles north of the ND/SD border. And there is not very many birds here now because the big roosts arent opened up yet. The geese come from down south, some from Sand Lake and most come from further south. They dont stay here. They just come up here and most flocks arent landing here either, they just come up and piddle around for a bit then go back south. The 18th will be perfect


----------



## jpgoosebusters

did some camera hunting this morning in tewaukon national wildlife refuge and the snows were pouring in all day till about 2pm. then they all got up and headed back south. i'm guessing that by next weekend they should be all over central nd.


----------



## Codeman

Scouted S ND saturday with little to no luck. Started around the ligerwood area and ended south of jamestown. Did not see really any birds. Lots of canadians and some small flocks flying of snows. There is absolutely no sheet water and most the larger water is still frozen so with high temps this week it looks like next weekend will be go time for the mass of birds!!!


----------



## quacksmak

EllendaleND said:


> quacksmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> alot of reports from the heavy concentration of birds northern SD and southern ND is anyone still seeing much for birds southern SD and further south to still come in the next week or two? I plan to hunt central ND the 18th and hope to not be chasing behind the birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I live in Southern ND...5 miles north of the ND/SD border. And there is not very many birds here now because the big roosts arent opened up yet. The geese come from down south, some from Sand Lake and most come from further south. They dont stay here. They just come up here and most flocks arent landing here either, they just come up and piddle around for a bit then go back south. The 18th will be perfect
Click to expand...

thats great to hear thanks alot for the info that will help me sleep a little better this week i already cant wait :sniper:


----------



## DarinAnderson11

Does anyone know.. Will march 30th be to late for snow geese in south Dakota?


----------



## johnsd16

DarinAnderson11 said:


> Does anyone know.. Will march 30th be to late for snow geese in south Dakota?


No, you might miss the peak, but that isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## DarinAnderson11

Heading to aberdeen March 30th praying there will still be some snow geese around then.... im hearing that will be to late! is that true?


----------



## stevef1

Any reports on the snows in or around Mound City MO???


----------



## jpallen14

Great weekend in SD. Good decoying bunches of birds. Enough juvies mixed in with the flocks to produce two awsome days in the decoys. This warm weather in SD this week will blow most of the remaining birds into ND in no time. Going to one quick spring migration. I guess I'll be in th boat fishing a little sooner this year. Get them while their here.


----------



## snows4me

I'm scheduled to hunt near Salem starting on the 16th. I'm pretty sure I'll be about right for the juvies. Any thoughts?


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Should be good, there will be birds around


----------



## hwdeuce

My bet is that birds will be all over north and south 
Dakota for the next 4 weeks


----------



## jpallen14

hwdeuce said:


> My bet is that birds will be all over north and south
> Dakota for the next 4 weeks


Good luck with that in SD.


----------



## bluegoose18

anything working the brookings area.???


----------



## gaddy getter

Heard of a couple really good shoots in MO this past weekend. So there are still some birds south, but probably won't be after this week....I would think even the juvies will migrate if it hits 80deg!


----------



## fowlhunter7

The hoards have moved into northen SD over the weekend. Probably won't stay there for long. Forecast in the mid 60's this week should have them pushing for ND and some into Canada by next weekend I would think.

It is an amazing pile of birds grouped up this year and they are sticking together and pushing hard for home. It sure would be nice to see some weather slow them down a bit. I don't think thats going to happen. From the looks of things they will be thick in ND this week. Hopefully they don't push right through you guys like they have here in SD for us.

Here one day gone the next. Get out and spend some time in the decoys before they are gone! Good hunting!


----------



## bluebird

People are so funny about being "right for the Juvies" Just go hunting!!!!!! RANT

For a report i would say snow geese are in the dak's


----------



## Rick Acker

Saw several large flocks of S & B's on 94 from just east of Bismarck to Jamestown on 94...Some of the flocks were heading back south...All very high! Go get em! :sniper:


----------



## deek

Hunted south of Clark,SD.for the first time with my boy from 8th-11th.Tons of snows and blues there on the lake.Some decoyed and we only got 6 with a small setup we had.Seen alot of juvys coming from the south overhead on Sunday am hunt.


----------



## compguy

stevef1 said:


> Any reports on the snows in or around Mound City MO???


Hunted Mound City on Saturday with good numbers coming in to the refuge during the morning. Wave after wave coming in before and after lunch. Got 6 in the morning about nearly 20 in our afternoon shoot. Had tons of birds flying Saturday night and decoying well.


----------



## montana goose hunter

this will be our third year out to hunt snows what dose this coming weekend look like up in the aberdeen -ipswitch area as far as huntable numbers


----------



## WingedShooter7

montana goose hunter said:


> this will be our third year out to hunt snows what dose this coming weekend look like up in the aberdeen -ipswitch area as far as huntable numbers


Should hit it at the peak. Most of the birds in Sodak are either up there or will be there by this weekend, I'd expect them to be moving into North Dakota though in large numbers by the end of this week.


----------



## montana goose hunter

Thanks for the reply We have a good group of guy's that come out and are really looking forward to hunting and just spending some time in SD.


----------



## hwdeuce

Looks like its supposed to cool down "thank mother nature" 
By the end of the weekend we need it 
I don't know how far there gonna go by this weekend they need water
There getting to far north to fast 
There confused "weather wise"


----------



## wagner24314

drove to parkston today and back to yankton didnt see a single bird


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Im guessing there is a lull in the birds in southern sodak, There will still be plenty of birds around to hunt in sodak this weekend the best hunting is yet to come still..According to many people there are still a lot of birds pushing through mound.


----------



## PrairieStorm

The birds are so thick around Aberdeen that they even showed up on radar maps today... Unreal.
On a higher note, most are still holding tight due to lack of open water in ND(says a relative north of Oakes, ND) This should change, however, with the warm temps this week. We're heading out thursday to Southern ND, hopefully timing it just right.


----------



## jpallen14

Another great evening hunt yesterday in NE SD some nice mixed flocks of adults and juvies coming in last night.


----------



## montana goose hunter

I see that the snows are very heavy around aberdeen and ipswitch . Dose anyone have any idea if they will still be around this weekend ? There is a group of us coming out from Western MT. to hunt .Long drive I know but has always been worth it in the past.
Hope they hang tite a couple more day's. Thanks for the updates .


----------



## sodakhunter717

gonna try to get on some S & B's tomarrow in the Aberdeen area and hopefully they will still be there through the whole week..warm temps. are pushing them hard to go north..


----------



## Rick Acker

Snows flying over GF at lunch today!


----------



## Drewski

Waters are opening up in ND. Drove by Sacajawea this morning around New Town and there is open water starting to peak through. Not sure about further east.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Does anybody else agree with me that there will be juvies around in south Dakota this weekend???


----------



## Snowgooser

Reliable source in Almeda Saskatchewan called me today reporting 20k crossing into Saskatchewan. They were landing on open water by the dam there.


----------



## quacksmak

anyone hunting around jamestown to carrington area yet?


----------



## ewellman

Here in southeast NE, the skies are pretty quiet, a few flocks moving under the cover of night, looks like the season may be about over. Have fun up north!


----------



## WingedShooter7

Have a few buddies up in the Aberdeen/Groton area right now, been having good shoots since Sunday. Sounds like the birds are pushing pretty hard, might be over after this weekend.


----------



## farmerdoug

I farm near clark, sd. theres still alot of birds in this area.


----------



## Wacker 44

Just wondering if anybody is starting to see reasonable amounts of birds around Alice, Enderlin, Lisbon, Gwinner areas? looking to do some chasing this weekend so any info would be nice thanks! good luck to all snow chasers!

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## NDhunter08

Wacker 44 said:


> Just wondering if anybody is starting to see reasonable amounts of birds around Alice, Enderlin, Lisbon, Gwinner areas? looking to do some chasing this weekend so any info would be nice thanks! good luck to all snow chasers!
> 
> Wacker 44
> Finish'em


drove around all over that area last night and saw absolutely nothing.


----------



## Codeman

> drove around all over that area last night and saw absolutely nothing.


That is terrible news. I as well am planning on hunting ND this weekend. What part of the state were you driving around in? And I would think there have to be heavy numbers of birds. There are lots of reports of a lot of birds in the aberdeen area and I would think those birds have to be moving into ND soon!!!


----------



## Nuge

I was in Cando this morning for work and saw string after string a mile high headed North. all night long over Devils the past couple days I could hear and see steady flocks headed north. I have yet to see a single bird in a field or any of the little bit of open water we have around the area. The first snows i had seen in the devils area was on sunday nigth at 9pm headed North.


----------



## jpallen14

Total bust scouting trip for me last night around Lake Thompson and south. Didn't find one feed worth hunting. Some buddies of mine had a great hunt about an hour north this morning. I guess some nice mixed flocks. I'm thinking a guy needs to hunt in the northern part of SD to get some good shoots this weekend.


----------



## RWHONKER

Real quiet around Jamestown also. Have seen string after string flying over high heading North but have seen very few on the ground. Temps are in the 70's this weekend here and with no sheetwater it doesn't look good for them stopping for to long.


----------



## twatslayer69

Hunted near wyndmere, ND today and birds were absolutely everywhere you looked. 
Lisbon Gwinner area should have birds there. 
A lot of water opened up ere in the past couple days. 
I'd say get out there and get em, NOW! :sniper: j


----------



## themalenurse

I usually don't post, but after blowing my wad on gas money the past 2 days with nothing to show for it, I figured I better.

Scouted north-central the past 2 days and decided to call it quits. Non-stop migration going on the past 36 hours, and nothing's stopping. Without sheet water they're just moving right through. I've never seen flocks this big - one sky-train had to take 30 minutes to pass and just kept going northwest. A buddy of mine told me he could actually see it on the radar.

Stopped at the border yesterday and watched 10's of thousands moving fast in Canada. Unreal. I didn't think North Dakota could have a 3-day migration.

It appears it's over for us before it even started.

A few small feeds on the ground near Carrington, but nothing worth hunting.


----------



## the professor

Still 50K on Squaw as of yesterday.


----------



## Manitobawoj

themalenurse said:


> I usually don't post, but after blowing my wad on gas money the past 2 days with nothing to show for it, I figured I better.
> 
> Scouted north-central the past 2 days and decided to call it quits. Non-stop migration going on the past 36 hours, and nothing's stopping. Without sheet water they're just moving right through. I've never seen flocks this big - one sky-train had to take 30 minutes to pass and just kept going northwest. A buddy of mine told me he could actually see it on the radar.
> 
> Stopped at the border yesterday and watched 10's of thousands moving fast in Canada. Unreal. I didn't think North Dakota could have a 3-day migration.
> 
> It appears it's over for us before it even started.
> 
> A few small feeds on the ground near Carrington, but nothing worth hunting.


They must be pretty high, I only saw a couple hundred.


----------



## PrairieStorm

Yeah that is news to me as well.. Birds all over the ground in southern ND today and flying back into SD to roost. ND hasn't seen a flyover yet..


----------



## EllendaleND

PrairieStorm said:


> Yeah that is news to me as well.. Birds all over the ground in southern ND today and flying back into SD to roost. ND hasn't seen a flyover yet..


Where at in ND cuz i Live in Ellendale and there is not to many that I have seen sitting but am wondering about Sand lake because they posted and said the big push is through already


----------



## ndhunter44

What's everyone opinion on the Nodak migration this year? I've heard people say it's a fly over? Is that just the adults that are leaving right away? Also do you guys think there will be juvies around for this weekend and maybe next?

Where do you guys think is the hot place to be this weekend? Not general just either Northern, Central or Southern Nodak for juvies? 
Good luck!!


----------



## Sask hunter

I hears there is snows in southern SK today.


----------



## mjschuette

anyone know what type of numbers are in Nebraska yet, just heard there are about 200k in Iowa yet plus about 100k in Mo. And my guide for this weekend shot 70 by 9:30 and they are hunting s of I90.


----------



## ndhunter44

What's everyone opinion on the Nodak migration this year? I've heard people say it's a fly over? Is that just the adults that are leaving right away? Also do you guys think there will be juvies around for this weekend and maybe next?

Where do you guys think is the hot place to be this weekend? Not general just either Northern, Central or Southern Nodak for juvies? 
Good luck!!


----------



## J.D.

mjschuette said:


> anyone know what type of numbers are in Nebraska yet, just heard there are about 200k in Iowa yet plus about 100k in Mo. And my guide for this weekend shot 70 by 9:30 and they are hunting s of I90.


Not many left here in Nebraska.....


----------



## PrairieStorm

EllendaleND said:


> PrairieStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is news to me as well.. Birds all over the ground in southern ND today and flying back into SD to roost. ND hasn't seen a flyover yet..
> 
> 
> 
> Where at in ND cuz i Live in Ellendale and there is not to many that I have seen sitting but am wondering about Sand lake because they posted and said the big push is through already
Click to expand...

I'm not sure why Sand Lake would post the main push is through already when the birds are so thick around the Aberdeen area that they are showing up as strom cells on weather radar maps..


----------



## EllendaleND

ndhunter44 said:


> What's everyone opinion on the Nodak migration this year? I've heard people say it's a fly over? Is that just the adults that are leaving right away? Also do you guys think there will be juvies around for this weekend and maybe next?
> 
> Where do you guys think is the hot place to be this weekend? Not general just either Northern, Central or Southern Nodak for juvies?
> Good luck!!


I live Near Ellendale and this afternoon me and my buddy saw a huge tornado of snows but most are flying high and pushing right on through. there is still quite a few birds in SD on open water just south of here.


----------



## mr.benelli

all this talk about snows moving north and not sticking around for long. i have a hunt booked last week of march which is a couple weeks away. do you guys think the birds will still be here or not. i really hope they are. this will be my 1st time snow goose hunting in south dakota.


----------



## EllendaleND

mr.benelli said:


> all this talk about snows moving north and not sticking around for long. i have a hunt booked last week of march which is a couple weeks away. do you guys think the birds will still be here or not. i really hope they are. this will be my 1st time snow goose hunting in south dakota.


Um its iffy, im sure there will still be some juvies around.


----------



## J.Jenson

Heading to De Smet area tomorrow. My buddy told me toady he won't be able to come with, bummer :-? . I might end up in Clark area, but really won't know untill I get up there to see if birds are still around. The landowner told me he talked to some hunters that were 1-1 1/2 miles west of where I was, and said they shot 68 birds. The only thing is they didnt say if that was today or the whole time there. They have been in that field since Saturday the 10th and I saw them drop at least half of that Saturday morning. I only have 30 dozen decoys to put out so it won't be to bad by myself, I hope.


----------



## Snowgooser

Buddy just called that the geese were pushing northwest into Saskatchewan today, but have come back south to roost on open water at dam. No snow and warm up here, but not big water is open and no sheet water.


----------



## quacksmak

:sniper: this site is great ton get an idea of whats happening with the migration, butndont get bummed too easily theres still alot of birds around its a different year but a guys just got to get out and hunt and make the best of it at least were not flooded out of the fields GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

does anyone think that nd will still be good mid next week


----------



## johnsd16

burltealrugerlegs said:


> does anyone think that nd will still be good mid next week


at the rate they're blowing throught..........in one word.................no

Not good but might be able to scratch out a few.


----------



## hwdeuce

You guys need to relax there is no open water anywhere
North of south Dakota they are just spread out 
THEY NEED WATER everyday just like you and me 
Im guessin the next 3 weeks will be good in north dakota
I leave in a week


----------



## Roughrider

Live in northeast ND. 40miles from Canada. Lots of birds pushing north of the border, have not seen many on the ground and about 10 times more pushing north than coming back south. Hardly any birds last weekend. Work all this week, lots of birds, cant hunt. This weekend should be good. But if this weather holds...... the snows will be thin, very thin, by next weekend.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Folks, the world is not ending. There will be geese from I-90 into Canada. Geese started pushing hard into ND last friday. No open water was found so it's been an awkward spring. You have a majority of the geese up into CA and the northern part of the state and the other majority is still south. Water is king.

There isn't anyone online that is going to tell you where they are. Just hit the pedal and keep an open mind on where you are going to stay. It is as simple as that.

When you find what you are looking for you will know it.

The traditional grounds of spring season in ND are not holding true because of the winter/weather we have had. Each year is it's own.

Good luck


----------



## BigT

Got a friend that had a hunt booked in SD for around the 20th of March, and the outfitter has cancelled all the hunts due to the migration. Quick one for sure this year, hope everyone got their fill this past fall.....


----------



## EllendaleND

I was out driving around in South Central ND and there was at least 5 good size flocks on the ground with tornadoes above em. Everyone just relax because the majority of the birds are around here and brown county.


----------



## jpallen14

Going to a ton of outfitters cancelling hunts this year in SD. That's just too bad! I would be real worried if I wasn't coming out to SD until after the 21st. Still huntable numbers in HWY 12 corridor.


----------



## EllendaleND

jpallen14 said:


> Going to a ton of outfitters cancelling hunts this year in SD. That's just too bad! I would be real worried if I wasn't coming out to SD until after the 21st. Still huntable numbers in HWY 12 corridor.


Its called "hunt on your own" Buy your own decoys or jump em--that way you can go wherever you want. Forget about the outfitters. :beer:


----------



## DuckSlayer17

Will geese be in brookings area this 
? Weekend?


----------



## WingedShooter7

DuckSlayer17 said:


> Will geese be in brookings area this
> ? Weekend?


Might be a few around, but unlikely.



EllendaleND said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a ton of outfitters cancelling hunts this year in SD. That's just too bad! I would be real worried if I wasn't coming out to SD until after the 21st. Still huntable numbers in HWY 12 corridor.
> 
> 
> 
> Its called "hunt on your own" Buy your own decoys or jump em--that way you can go wherever you want. Forget about the outfitters. :beer:
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## Zekeland

Flocks seen north of Brandon the last few days. Not very much sheetwater to speak off, whatever there is, it is open water with summer like temps we are getting. Main push will of come and gone in next 7 - 10 days. Season doesn't open till April 1.

Should be good hunting at snow line in Northern SK this year.....they will be stacked!!


----------



## mjschuette

buddy just drove through the grand island area in nebraska and said there was a lot of sob's there yet!!!! :beer:


----------



## the professor

mjschuette said:


> buddy just drove through the grand island area in nebraska and said there was a lot of sob's there yet!!!! :beer:


Good to hear.

Just saw a few of those nebraska birds finally moving north over Sioux Falls around 3 today.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Been driving up and down highway 1 since 630 am.. Saw a total of maybe 300 to 400 birds max south and east of Verona.... high high high in the sky and beating their wings like they were possessed... Even more dissapointing (other than the 95.00 of gas I spent today) was the fact that there were at least 20 pickups and suvs tearing around all of the county roads, searching for birds... WAY WAY WAY TOO MANY HUNTERS.... I would like to have that Rockwell biologist who says there "are not enough hunters" to the main reason these birds are increasing in population and show him the pressure...The birds aren't even here yet...Jesus guys spread out and don't trample each other to death...they are just snow geese...


----------



## thedeerhunter1982

here in southwest manitoba canada here ,a few residant canadas coming back no ducks yet or no snows 2 weeks till season opens. good luck all :beer:


----------



## White River Hunts

Don't count out SD quite yet. I left central SD this afternoon after what we considered a a successful 6-day hunt considering the conditions. There are still PLENTY of birds to hunt, you just need to scout and find them. It wasn't a barn burner, but we shot close to 130 birds over decoys, mostly adult birds with only a few juvies and ross geese mixed in the past couple of days. The fun is yet to come for the guys willing to put in their time. It was tough hunting though as the birds are in huge flocks and VERY decoy shy. We changed things up a lot, with some days needing flyers, other times the vortexes and today the Reel Wing flyers. Be willing to spend time scouting and playing around with your spread to see what works. We did shoot a very old blue with a collar and leg band -- a trophy in itself and on Monday it was the only bird that dropped into our decoys -- we shot 40 on Tuesday. Good luck out there!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

more birds came in to sand lake  shot a neck collered ross :sniper:


----------



## FloodedCorn

Just got back from a 2 day hunt in NoDak...salt n' pepper clouds every 10 miles. and by the sounds of it, theres still plenty to be coming up this way.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Pretty good amount of birds flying into Canada yesterday morning, but saw bigs flights back south in the evening. Water is just starting to open on shallow bodies of water, but for the most part open water has been few and far between different area's. Most all the geese changed from a northerly flight path to east to west yesterday afternoon....In my experience they are looking for water when they do that...Should be a good weekend if a guy can find a good body of water. I've got my honey hole on lock down. :thumb:


----------



## quacksmak

is anyone hunting south dakota and southern north dakota and seeing any birds yet? plan to hit central ND this weekend into next week and wondering if there is any migration left. sunday calling for 70 and 25mph south winds that should send the rest to canada. :shake: thanks for the updates.


----------



## quacksmak

FloodedCorn said:


> Just got back from a 2 day hunt in NoDak...salt n' pepper clouds every 10 miles. and by the sounds of it, theres still plenty to be coming up this way.


what general area were u huntn.? planin to go to central ND this wkend


----------



## J.Jenson

Arrived at de smet last night. Complete 180 today compared to last weekend. didn't get out to the spread until 9 am due to fever like conditions this morning. Have not seen one bird. Pretty strong south wind. 18020G30. Would of been a great day to watch march madness. hopefully tomorrow morning brings something.


----------



## cuzncooter

Don't know why everyone is sayin all the birds flying over they need water just like u or I do... Snows finally showing up north of 66 in north ND I'm shooting for Easter weekend to be up there.. if I get into them good for me and if not at least I will see family and the beer will taste good lol.... Good luck guys my brother is scouting as we speak..


----------



## FloodedCorn

Quacksmak, I PM'd you. Just drove around Fargo for 2 hours, saw 5 swans. woohoo. :eyeroll:


----------



## Snowgooser

First snows seen today 45 minutes south of Saskatoon. A small bunch of about a 15 or so and then several thousand a little while later. They are going to have a bit of trouble finding big open water, but with warm temps and a big rain predicted its tough to say.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

planing for nd next week hope theres a few birds left :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

Scouted the Thompson/De Smet area tonight all the way up to Dry Lake.

Total bust, found a few small pockets of adult birds but nothing worth even worth spending the gas on going back up to the area to set a spread. If you want to scout up there, just send me the gas money check, and save your time. :eyeroll:


----------



## Snowgooser

Saw a few thousand south a Saskatoon today. Nothing crazy, but they are coming. Be nice if season was open....


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

anyone gettin into any juvies? just wondering where there at, saw some real small poclets of birds around but looked to be mostly adults?


----------



## dndhomes

just got back from lake preston birds heading north tough hunting head to nodak or canada


----------



## WingedShooter7

Another horrible attempt to scout this morning, told myself not to scout but found myself out scouting. Didn't see but maybe 40 snows, and between myself and another buddy we put on some serious miles. If you aren't finding birds HEAD NORTH.


----------



## Sask hunter

Just had a flock of 75 fly over here. There is some sheet water too.


----------



## prairie_roamer

I talked with my friends near the Quill Lakes, Sask and the snows have already returned. The snow is melting fast.


----------



## J.Jenson

Was able to get up on time today, still felt pretty sick. The first 5 mins in the spread a flock of 25-30 snows came right in. I went to shoot and my first shell didnt go off. Got one with the second and by the 3rd they caught the wind pretty good. I saw maybe 8 more flocks untill 11. Pretty high and pushing north with the strong south wind. I don't know why people can't believe there can be a fly by???? There has been some strong south winds the last 2 weeks in SD with high temps. Sure the birds need water, but I'm sure they can go pretty far with a tail wind. Good luck if your thinking about SD the rest of this year.


----------



## PrairieStorm

Just back from Oakes/Verona, North Dakota. Fair amount of birds were around Friday..nothing close to a main push, but enough to keep busy. This morning, however, every single bird in the sky was 4 miles high and headed north. Never saw a group on the ground all the way to Jamestown..reports near Flaxton, ND of birds crossing into Canada by the thousands. Hardly any birds left in southern Nodak(as far as we could see) although im sure some areas saw a few new birds with the south wind.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Hunted northeast sodak the past 2 days and have seen a bunch of birds around still have had some pretty fair shoots but everything we are seeing are mainly adults though&#8230;


----------



## duckp

Don't know how 'NE SoDak' is defined but other than near Sand Lake there are dang few here.If someone had told me I could have driven from Webster to Groton on March 17th and never see a single snow I'd have laughed.However did it yesterday-both ways and took backroads home.We've had few geese here for 3-4 days.You see a few flocks mornings/evenings but thats it.two pickup loads of hunters snuck on a bunch a mile from the house last nite and shot a few AFTER sunset but wouldn't be surprised if thats it for the year.


----------



## thedeerhunter1982

i was out rat hunting yesterday just on the north side of turtle mountains white water area, lots of local canadas there maybe 3000ish a few ducks and 1 flock of snows 800 strong but they kept breaking into 3 flocks and reforming feild hopping for sure.
shallow water is melted but the lake is nowhere near. last year i watched as ten of thousands of birds like big black clouds rolled over the turtle mountains from north dakota. so you guys should still have birds down there our season dosent open for 2 weeks. good luck to all. :beer:


----------



## Toonhunter

Calling for single digit temps and possible snow in Sask this coming week. Hope it slows em down for you guys in SD/ND :beer:


----------



## duckp

Well maybe I'll just shut up.Made a post awhile ago and was out shooting my bow,checking turkey gear etc,and here they came.Flock after flock,nearly horizon to horizon for about 10 minutes.All heading NW.Should be crossing into SE NoDak about now.(10:15 AM). :-?


----------



## Sask hunter

Toonhunter said:


> Calling for single digit temps and possible snow in Sask this coming week. Hope it slows em down for you guys in SD/ND :beer:


Here they are calling for almost 1" of rain and 6" of wet heavy snow.


----------



## hwdeuce

Yeah its gonna cool down next week 
That will be nice


----------



## Bruce

There are birds still in Neb. Also in SD. You just have to find them.


----------



## DuckSlayer17

Shot 50 birds just north of brookings this weekend, couple of flocks of 5000 still around. Next couple of days they should be rolling though


----------



## pappyhat

Alberta Clipper would be nice . AND I NEED IT NOW!!!!!!!! Be in ND the 27th and I'm thinking I may have to go fishing...which wouldn't be bad but would rather be shooting snows...I talked to my cousin in south central ND and he says not many geese left in his area, but a few small flocks coming by and heading north.. I'm hoping for the "tailend Charlies" to give me a little action...


----------



## ndhunter44

Anyone think there will be some juvies around this weekend in southern or central nodak??
Good luck!


----------



## snowgoosekilla

hundreds of thousounds snows around the Jud, North Dakota area


----------



## mr.benelli

heard canada is getting a pretty good size snow storm 6-12 inches plus cold weather. hopefully the birds that made it there comes back and hopefully the birds at north dakota stays for a while. i got my hunt book nxt weekend. hopefully everything goes well


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

Tons of birds left in SD. Hunted east central and shot 88 this weekend.


----------



## jpallen14

Small bunches of juvies migrating in northern SD all day yesterday. I would guess most will be gone by this weekend. Time to get up to North Dakota


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

jpallen14 said:


> Small bunches of juvies migrating in northern SD all day yesterday. I would guess most will be gone by this weekend. Time to get up to North Dakota


haha according to a lot of these "reports" Hudson Bay would have been juvy central last week


----------



## Sable

We were 20 miles NW of valley this weekend. Snows everywhere. Groups of 5,000 to 10,000 in every direction.


----------



## Snowgoose1

North Central,Nodak.
huntable numbers last few days. birds using sheet water and field ponds. Not huge numbers but 2000 to 5000 flocks. Lot of specs mixed in so being careful to not get those. Lots of wind so got some good sneaks in. 8 birds Monday, 15 tuesday. Lots of movement with birds flying north last night.

Snow is all gone. River water is open.


----------



## Snowgooser

Saskatoon and south got hammered with rain, snow and ice last night. Lots of water froze back up. Saw several bunches of snows heading back south all day today. Weather is supposed to be warmish the nest few days. Heard a reliable report of big numbers between Regina and Moose Jaw.


----------



## tbuzz84

Returned from hunting our annual trip in Northern SD yesterday - we moved it up 2 weeks based on the info gathered. Plenty of birds in the air the three days we hunted but there was a noticeable difference in the activity as the days progressed. Saturday morning we shot 24, in the dense fog, probably could have had more but by the time the birds were visible they were just inside shooting range and quick to leave.. made for a very interesting hunt as I've never had such conditions. We shot 3 in the evening with very few birds willing to give us a look. Sunday we shot 40 with the birds all decoying very well while setup near a feed of about 20k a few hundred yards away. Multiple flocks of migrating birds showed up during mid day just passing by but continued to roll out during the evening flight. Monday was quite different- we had very flaky birds with few coming within range, and not decoying well at all, had to change the spread up a ton. Shot 13 in the morning and none after 10:30. Tons of birds moving but none giving us so much as a look. Throughout the three days we were still shooting plenty of adults but I think the juvies are pretty well blended at this point. Overall it was still a good hunt given the weather this year though I can't say whats to follow for those going to that area next week. I hope there's still descent numbers for my buddies heading out that way tomorrow. Looking forward to it again next year!


----------



## huntingmaniac

Does anyone know an estimate as of the 22nd as to how many snows are left in S. Nodak (Lamoure, Oaks, Valley City)?? Any info will help, thanks


----------



## jd mn/nd

I have a buddy out there right now and I can tell you that there a lots of birds from the north border to the south border, if your headed out this weekend you should be good to go!! Lets put it this way bring lots of ammo!!


----------



## NDSUgunslinger

Does anyone know if there are birds still flying around Tower City/Valley City? I want to get one last hunt in for the year and it sounds like there is some birds, just want somone elses opinion


----------



## jd mn/nd

NDSU gunslinger, please see the post above your post I am not BSing anyone there are lots and lots of birds from border to border you will not have to even waste a lot of gas to find birds most any place in the state. I wont give out any particulars on any place in the state, we have put in some time already and have connections statewide and nothing but good reports from all of them. Good luck hunting this weekend!! just remember not to bust any water and you will have a great time!!


----------



## spankylabs

Cut across sodak on 12 today and saw birds. Set up by state line between 2 feeds off same roost.


----------



## NDSUgunslinger

Im going out scouting after classes tomorrow. Ill post what I see in numbers. Good luck to everyone hunting this weekend! :beer: :beer:


----------



## themalenurse

Lots of birds in NORTH DAKOTA right now. Seeing big clouds all the way from Rugby to Lakota. Amazing numbers of birds west of Bottineau - possibly the most I've ever seen. Seem like mostly adult birds, but we did harvest half a dozen juveniles mixed in. I think this weekend is going to the last big weekend. After that it's going to be a crapshoot. Lots of precipitation coming, and with more sheetwater available in the fields it should speed up the migration.

One more hunting trip scheduled for Sunday-Tuesday, but I've got a feeling most of these birds are going to be moving north fast. Noticed a lot fewer birds this afternoon while picking up, and lots of flocks stretched out and moving north fast. Hard to believe our hunting the main migration in NORTH DAKOTA is going to over by April.


----------



## killzone

Any reports around Watertown? Heading that way 2 weekends from now. Hopefully we wont miss them. It sounds like we might.


----------



## pbohls

might be a few cripples left!!! very few left now a few small pockets but very spread out, but with temps in mid 60's and higher wont be many here in 2 weeks. you would have better luck to bring a fishing pole.


----------



## WingedShooter7

killzone said:


> Any reports around Watertown? Heading that way 2 weekends from now. Hopefully we wont miss them. It sounds like we might.


Bring the Fishing Poles.....


----------



## duckp

Warm water fishing.
Lots of time behind the wheel showed me 3 flocks heading north.Less than 1000 geese.


----------



## bluegoose18

The fat lady is singing ( go to north Dakota ) her encore will be ( bring fishing poles to south Dakota)


----------



## bioman

Just got back from hunting trip to ND. My buddy and I hunted Bottineau and Lakota area for two days each and it took some driving time to find geese but when we did they were in flocks from 10,000 up to 50,000 on roosts. Had a good shoot of decoying birds at each location, but man were they still tough to get into gun range. At both locations they weren't traveling far to feed: maybe less than 2-3 miles so we tried to set up on fields they were using. Wheat stubble and corn were what they were in and both fields were turned over so we left the blinds in the truck and layed in the field amongst the spread of 600 silosocks. Ended up moving the spread around a few times when the first few smaller flocks didnt commit to dekes to a different configuration til we figured out what worked. They typically would swing wide out of range so we extended one leg of the spread and sat in the dekes at the very end and it paid off. One memorable morning was sitting in a field as the sun came up and having 100,000ish birds (Canadas, Specks, and of course Snows) in a huge mass of tornadoing, spriraling, buzzing, in the field we set up in. Went on for almost two straight hours and we even shot a few snows. Regardless, it was a great 4 days in ND. Total: 32 snows. Time to get the smoker fired up and make some jerky!


----------



## hwdeuce

I leave in 2 days for are week trip can't wait should be great


----------



## oldfireguy

Went to hunt McIntosh County. Saw several flocks of high fliers. Nothing on the ground. Spent the week fishing northerns. C&R of over 50 fish. Most 3-6 pound range.


----------



## spankylabs

Interesting. No sobs in sodak since Friday. Just finished up a set this morning on state line road. Those musta been Nebraska birds pouring over head since Thursday. We've moved north leaving some corn ground soaked with juvie blood. Already set up and grinding another roost.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

found a flock of juvies along hwy 12, setup 300 decoys this morning and killed 38 with 2 shooters, quite a few birds in the area, they were feeding in 3 different fields, t he weekend is now over and i am done hunting them since it was an hour and a half drive for me, if anyone wants directions to the roost please PM me.


----------



## hwdeuce

How's the weather up there


----------



## Zekeland

Cold, cold, cold up here. Smaller water froze last night, colder tonight again. On and off rain and snow all week forcasted. I think the boys in ND are using lots of ammo right now, cause the forums are cold and ND is full of snows.

Only a week till opener.....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Hunted north of hwy 2 in ND Thursday-Sunday. Scouted Thursday and hunted Friday, Saturday, and a couple hours Sunday morning. Decent amount of birds, all adults. Did not want to work the decoys. We got 45 for our effort including a band. A little disappointed in how many we got, they just wouldn't commit. Tried different volumes on the ecaller, different tracks, repeatedly re did the blinds, moved decoys around, vortex/no vortex, flyers/no flyers, didn't seem to matter.

We were hunting a little off the beaten path, never heard any shots or saw any other hunters, which was a bonus. All in all a fun trip as always, would love to come back in 2 weeks but my buddies ain't going for it.


----------



## wbouzek

There were still birds in Northern South Dakota. Just got back yesturday after hunting tuesday thru saturday. 2 shooters 142 birds. Thursday afternoon we watched most of the birds that were in the area when we go there head out but seen some new birds move in. Friday was foggy in the morning and we had birds come in from every direction. Friday afternoon we shot all migrators. Coming from the south and high. They decoyed awsome. Had the same thing saturday morning with birds migrating. Only seen a few saturday night. The closest roosts had no birds saturday afternoon or night but a roost about 10 miles away still had thousands when we left yesturday morning. It was a great hunt and we were glad we went after getting told to stay home by contacts we have out there.


----------



## Sask hunter

Lots of canadas around here, but only a few snows. We are supposed to get 4" of snow tonight so that will slow them down a bit.


----------



## Drewski

Hunted Saturday ND North of highway 2, got into a huge flock. Very mixed, honkers, snows, white fronts, ducks, you name it. The birds were very weary and not to keen on leaving the center of a large harvested wheat field.


----------



## bluebill25

I've been hearing the same thing about ND. Stay home they are all gone. I'll be there on April 3rd and I'm worried I'm to early.


----------



## mr.benelli

i'll be in jamestown ND friday saturday and sunday. i'll be hunting with top gun guide service. heard they been doin great. hopefully everything goes good this weekend. any infos about jamestown nd on how the birds are would be great too


----------



## greenc

i have been hunting in nodak since maech 9TH and if anyone thinks that its just a normal year and the birds are going to be here for awhile keep thinking that and your not going to shoot any birds the main push is in canada and the tail end is in carrington area juives are already here


----------



## snowgoosekilla

hey mr.benelli i hunted north of Jamestown this week by spirtwood lake for snows just by jump shooting and stalks myself and one other guy dropped 76 in 2 days. The snows are everywhere by Jamestown we saw flocks of 50,000 birds in some areas. The geese are very spooky, but with decoys i think you will have a great hunt and good luck!


----------



## mr.benelli

snowgoosekilla said:


> hey mr.benelli i hunted north of Jamestown this week by spirtwood lake for snows just by jump shooting and stalks myself and one other guy dropped 76 in 2 days. The snows are everywhere by Jamestown we saw flocks of 50,000 birds in some areas. The geese are very spooky, but with decoys i think you will have a great hunt and good luck!


thanks for the info bro. i do hope we do good this week. top gun guide said its been good hunting for them so i hope its good for us this weekend.


----------



## Good1000

snowgoosekilla said:


> hey mr.benelli i hunted north of Jamestown this week by spirtwood lake for snows just by jump shooting and stalks myself and one other guy dropped 76 in 2 days. The snows are everywhere by Jamestown we saw flocks of 50,000 birds in some areas. The geese are very spooky, but with decoys i think you will have a great hunt and good luck!


Jump shooting and sneaking do make them spooky :beer: As for reports buddies doing well in south central ND. Birds will stick around for a while one would think!


----------



## drduck

Southern ND pretty much done. Have been out since saturday and down to 1 workable flock in the area. My brother has been here last 12 days and has seen them come and go. Talked to hunters that drove Kulm to Napoleon yesterday and didn't see a snow goose. Today even had a cormorant work the decoys. Spoonbills showed up 5 days ago. Yesterday on a big southeast wind saw likely last of the tailenders migrating.

Northwest winds switching to north may blow a few back. We are small and mobile - not going for numbers. Shot 5 over 45 decoys yesterday afternoon. 7 this morning. Just fun to be out watching the migration. Dog is having fun as well(minus the skunk encounter this morning)


----------



## themalenurse

My partner and I just returned from our latest and last trip to hunt snow geese. It was very, very tiring. Hunted north of US 2. We killed quite a few - mostly in the wind on Monday and Tuesday tho. Seems like the very last of the adults moved off north in the SE winds, but a few juvies stayed behind and we hit them hard. Hunted a small pond and turned the turquoise-colored water red with blood. Then my partner was celebrating and drank all my Jack Daniels. Well, at least I'm home and can get a cleanshave.

The male nurse OUT!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

is there any geese around devils lake?


----------



## WingedShooter7

burltealrugerlegs said:


> is there any geese around devils lake?


Piles and Piles of them. I'd say 1 million plus just alone on Devils


----------



## hwdeuce

We were by devils lookin all day today everything is high and flying
North season is over good luck guys up in Canada


----------



## greenc

yep season is over everybody stay home :lol: we are just getting started all the adults have left now the grinding will commence :beer: there are a ton of birds left in nodak we will be hunting for the next month just got to get out and find them i put on 400 miles located last weekend was about 300 miles they are spread out but when you find them they decoyed like champs :rock:


----------



## Good1000

your reports kill me.. they are everywhere, they are all gone, scout, scout,scout, north of highway 2, south of highway 2, juvies 10 minutes due southeast of carrington, blah blah blah, silence is deafening if you know what I mean.. juvies adult ratio 1:3 only south longitatudal lines 98.6667.

Good luck to you guys hinting em, will be there in a few short days to post a serious report for all internet scouters..loving life and and a high life...


----------



## hwdeuce

Get real 
I don't know if you have been outside in the last 3 weeks
Every one should of been here 2 weeks ago 
We watched flock after flock head north "again" today 
ALL DAY


----------



## mr.benelli

hwdeuce said:


> We were by devils lookin all day today everything is high and flying
> North season is over good luck guys up in Canada


Whats wrong with you boy. Im in jamestown nd right now. Birds are everywhere. Just gotta look for them. We got here friday at 9am. It was super foggy. But once that fogg lifted up. Man birds every where. North dakota should be good couple more weeks


----------



## Wacker 44

There are plenty of birds in ND yet. With weather being the way it is they will be around for a while. The only time snow geese are not flying high is when they are landing in water or field! watched some get off of a roost the other day and man they got so high so fast and started headed north i guess i should have just given up but i didnt and 6 miles later to the north all 20 to 30,000 started landing in a corn field with a nice draw in the middle snuck threw the draw and got some awesome shooting glad i didnt give up on them cause i could have swore they were headed to canada! Shot 13 nice big mature snows! In The last 2 days i have seen over 70,000 snow geese south of larimore and north of tower city. good luck all!

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## goosehunternd

Watched thousands of geese fly nw into canada. Not looking good anymore here in Nodak. Guess they had enough of sitting in central Nodak for 4 weeks. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## thedeerhunter1982

i was out shooting rats at white water yesterday and there were millions of snows everywhere and season opens today cant get out till after lunch. my daughter and i are ready to pound some birds. :beer:


----------



## ndhunter44

What are the numbers looking like around ND after this weekend? Anyone get some this weekend?


----------



## Skeep_09

Hunted by 2 this weekend,decoyed a few. Seemed like the birds really packed up and put on some miles north.


----------



## BigT

About sick of burning diesel for no reason. Put on tons of miles in SD and came up with very few VERY small pockets, not worth it anymore. Fast, but good spring, now onto the turkeys. For the rest of you out there searching for the needle in the haystack, good luck. For those of you coming in a week or so, I would bring some fishing poles, or plan on visiting the hills.


----------



## EllendaleND

BigT said:


> About sick of burning diesel for no reason. Put on tons of miles in SD and came up with very few VERY small pockets, not worth it anymore. Fast, but good spring, now onto the turkeys. For the rest of you out there searching for the needle in the haystack, good luck. For those of you coming in a week or so, I would bring some fishing poles, or plan on visiting the hills.


Yup. I live on the ND/SD border and havent seen birds for a while and wasted 2 tanks of gas scouting.


----------



## DuckSlayer17

Shot a total of 62 birds today in southern south dakota still thousands if birds coming weirdest year I've ever seen


----------



## mr.benelli

just came back from jamestown nd. we did awesome didnt kill too much birds but there are still alot of birds left. if you wanna kill birds give TOP GUN GUIDE SERVICE A CALL. for sure you wont be disappointed. still alot of birds left in north dakota. the guys can turn a bad hunt into a good hunt they are always scouting the fields.


----------



## snowgoosekilla

how many birds did you get then?
but that not the most important part, its just being in the outdoors and seeing the birds
killing something is a bonus


----------



## HUNTsneauxs

Hunted in southern ND on Saturday and shot around 80 birds. Not a ton of snows around but they were some of the best decoying birds I've ever hunted, juvies AND adults. Saturday night was nuts, two of us shot about 36 in a span of 15-20 minutes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> Yup. I live on the ND/SD border and havent seen birds for a while and wasted 2 tanks of gas scouting.


Keep scouting, they still exist. :thumb:

Heck I know a group that shot almost 400 this morning still in Sodak.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just in case anyone calls BS on big shoots still in SD. :thumb:


----------



## Zekeland

S & B's flyin right over. A few Lessers and Ross around.

Had a close run in with a blue collar Ross. Ross is lucky he is in Canada now......... :evil:


----------



## brobones

Chris Hustad said:


> Just in case anyone calls BS on big shoots still in SD. :thumb:


Sweet stuff, now that would be a great day in the decoys......


----------



## snowgoosekilla

how many decoys did you have out?,
and what kind?
Chris Hustad


----------



## EllendaleND

Chris Hustad said:


> Just in case anyone calls BS on big shoots still in SD. :thumb:


Oh my Now thats a good shoot. what is the general location that hunt took place.


----------



## jpallen14

We ended the hunt with 393 snows over roughly 400 sillosocks. Epic day for sure. Going to be hard to top that. These were the only birds we found over two days of three vehicles scouting. Burned some serious cash finding these birds.


----------



## Justin O'Dell

Congrats jpallen14 and the rest... truely an epic day :bop:


----------



## templey_41

Large flock on Hobart lake right now. Right on the south side of I-94 between mile marker 277 and 278. Probably a few K geese.


----------



## ndhunter44

Anything left in nodak? Or is just scattered juvies up north?


----------



## quackkilla

ndhunter44 said:


> Anything left in nodak? Or is just scattered juvies up north?


I was working up by Hatton yesterday...and then down by Oaks the day before and didnt see a bird....


----------



## snowgoosekilla

there are still a lot of birds around 10-15 mi NW of Spirtwood Lake


----------



## quackkilla

a couple buddies and I drove from mayville to shannon to lakota to doyon to lawton to michigan and did not see 1 bird....so if someone wants an extra spread and knows wheres theres birds we will meet


----------



## goosejerky

We have been done in north central sd for a good week now and we have killed around 140 Snows this year, 2 bands-a 7 yr old blue and a 15+ yr old snow very cool. Also we shot a Blue Phase Ross that is crazy stuff and my dad is getting it mounted will post pics when done. I think I can call it a year can't wait till next year. I have been reading forum and I like all the reports. Thanks Chris


----------



## cuzncooter

Will post mid next week... Will be in rocklake area for the week, since the reports r dead, someone has to be into them pretty good yet.....


----------



## NC Ducker

I know a group that shot 163 this am. There are still good shoots to be had, just have to put in the miles.


----------



## goosejerky

NC Ducker said:


> I know a group that shot 163 this am. There are still good shoots to be had, just have to put in the miles.


In north central sodak or somewhere else? They must be into the juvies huh


----------



## justund223

Shot 39 on friday and 120 saturday in south east and east central nodak. Put on over 1000 miles to find them wednesday and thursday. Still good amounts of birds when you can find them


----------



## WingedShooter7

Found birds South of I-90 last night, only about 75 but I'm sure they would of decoyed awesome!


----------



## NC Ducker

goosejerky said:


> NC Ducker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a group that shot 163 this am. There are still good shoots to be had, just have to put in the miles.
> 
> 
> 
> In north central sodak or somewhere else? They must be into the juvies huh
Click to expand...

Yes north central sodak Juvies for sure and its the same group in the picture above.


----------



## snowgoosekilla

shot 139 on monday over decoys north of spirtwood lake


----------



## Drakekiller

Easter Sunday five guys 480


----------



## brobones

Drakekiller said:


> Easter Sunday five guys 480


You have to post some pictures up... sweet stuff
:beer:


----------



## NC Ducker

I'm with brobones, gotta see some of that!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Drakekiller said:


> Easter Sunday five guys 480


Nice work Kevin


----------



## Drakekiller

I could not go on Easter, so I missed it.


----------



## bodawg

Somebody has to have info on that 480 bird shoot. Killing me. That could be the greatest decoy shoot of all time .


----------



## themalenurse

480 birds and no pictures to back it up?

Yeah right.

It never happened.


----------



## cuzncooter

Hunted rocklake area. Found some birds and had some shootin, but never put any on the ground. Ended the trip fishin DL and catch a 21 inch eye and my buddy catch a 26 inch 7 pounder, and some small ones.... Good luck everyone still hunting... this week kicked my butt....


----------



## Drakekiller

Male nurse
Not every body is into bragging and posting pictures. These are guys that I hunt with. I have pictures. I will most likely put one on my webs sight, since they shoot Drakekillers. No details because they are not into educating Nubies. Buy the way they had a 352 shoot the week before.


----------



## mntwinsfan

If they aren't into educating noobs, how do they feel about you educating noobs on their behalf? Seems kind of backwards.


----------



## themalenurse

I don't know your website or who you are or how famous you evidently think you are, I just want to see a few nice piles of birds.

If it actually happened.


----------



## templey_41

yeah I thought nodak outdoors was created for two reasons. [email protected] sizing contest and sharing information.


----------



## J.D.

themalenurse said:


> I don't know your website or who you are or how famous you evidently think you are, I just want to see a few nice piles of birds.
> 
> If it actually happened.


I was not there but got the pics - hunts defiantly happened.........if the pics are not posted somewhere on the internet can it possibly be true? :lol:


----------



## bluebird

themalenurse said:


> I don't know your website or who you are or how famous you evidently think you are, I just want to see a few nice piles of birds.
> 
> If it actually happened.


Look apparently people really don't understand what can go on in the month of April even May. I can assure you that the 396 or whatever it was that was posted was not the only shoot like that and it wont be the last. Like others have said why post a pic, i have never posted a pic and could care less if anyone ever saw the pictures of what i shoot. WRGAF.

By the way Drakiller happens to be a trust worthy person and has a great product maybe you should check his website out.


----------



## Ima870man

I have not been out as due to being sicker than a dog, but I hear of a few birds still being around the state -- as good as it gets!!! Now for that other matter -- No pictures equates into never happening....yeah right. I am glad they have not posted and it should have never been brought up at all. Here, Here to those who keep their mouths shut!!!! Spend your gas dollars like the rest of us those of little faith and find your own way. Not everyone needs to be a Nodak/Internet Hero. Cheers to those who don't. :beer:

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## jpallen14

I heard of a 615 bird shoot a week ago.


----------



## hunter.usmarine

would it be worth my time to head over by jamestown this weekend?


----------



## templey_41

jpallen14 said:


> I heard of a 615 bird shoot a week ago.


I heard it was 616


----------



## BigT

templey_41 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard of a 615 bird shoot a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was 616
Click to expand...

Both wrong, it was 619. I know it happened, I heard it from a guy that his cousins best friends brother-in-laws aunts dog was on that hunt. There were only 3 shooters, one dog, no cell phones or pics. They are trying to stay under the radar.... I know he is trustworthy, he drives a Dodge AND was drinking a DIET Dew, oh and he sells things. I am sure he did not want it out of the bag, but alas, it is typed on an internet forum, therefore gospel.... So it is written, so it is true. :bop:


----------



## templey_41

I heard he drives a dodge status!


----------



## themalenurse

As far as I'm concerned, if you kill some outrageous number and there's not a pile pic, it's just another blowhard coming on here and spouting off his mouth about how many birds he killed.

Didn't happen.


----------



## WingedShooter7

themalenurse said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if you kill some outrageous number and there's not a pile pic, it's just another blowhard coming on here and spouting off his mouth about how many birds he killed.
> 
> Didn't happen.


 :rollin:


----------



## spankylabs

Rumor I heard is that the aunts dog is newly on the pro staff of several large companies and they are now fighting over the rights to pics. :thumb: Hound must be talented to type up enough posts to be considered a pro staffer. oke:


----------



## J.D.

themalenurse said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if you kill some outrageous number and there's not a pile pic, it's just another blowhard coming on here and spouting off his mouth about how many birds he killed.
> 
> Didn't happen.


Yeah - and you actually scored really high on your MCAT but decided to go into nursing instead. Right Gaylord?


----------



## BigT

spankylabs said:


> Rumor I heard is that the aunts dog is newly on the pro staff of several large companies and they are now fighting over the rights to pics. :thumb: Hound must be talented to type up enough posts to be considered a pro staffer. oke:


He does look pretty sweet rocking the hoodie though.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

this is really funny keep it up guys im just staying out of it :rollin: :iroll:


----------



## WingedShooter7

BigT said:


> spankylabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor I heard is that the aunts dog is newly on the pro staff of several large companies and they are now fighting over the rights to pics. :thumb: Hound must be talented to type up enough posts to be considered a pro staffer. oke:
> 
> 
> 
> He does look pretty sweet rocking the hoodie though.
Click to expand...

If its a black lab, does he have to wear a black hoodie on top of his black coat, or does he have a special black Avery dog vest?? That'd be almost too much handle.....


----------



## bluebird

themalenurse said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if you kill some outrageous number and there's not a pile pic, it's just another blowhard coming on here and spouting off his mouth about how many birds he killed.
> 
> Didn't happen.


Sounds like someone hasnt been hunting snows long enough!!!!

By the way these arnt outragous numbers it happends every year, but their is a reason you dont see pics of the shoots. Think real hard about it!!!!


----------



## 9manfan

bluebird said:


> themalenurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if you kill some outrageous number and there's not a pile pic, it's just another blowhard coming on here and spouting off his mouth about how many birds he killed.
> 
> Didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone hasnt been hunting snows long enough!!!!
> 
> By the way these arnt outragous numbers it happends every year, but their is a reason you dont see pics of the shoots. Think real hard about it!!!!
Click to expand...

No camera I bet is the reason..... :beer: ......


----------



## mntwinsfan

bluebird said:


> themalenurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if you kill some outrageous number and there's not a pile pic, it's just another blowhard coming on here and spouting off his mouth about how many birds he killed.
> 
> Didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone hasnt been hunting snows long enough!!!!
> 
> By the way these arnt outragous numbers it happends every year, but their is a reason you dont see pics of the shoots. Think real hard about it!!!!
Click to expand...

If you think that 350-500 bird shoots are common than I want what you're drinking. Shooting 400 birds is very impressive. 99.9% of the people that hunt snows have not even approached these numbers. I don't doubt that this shoot happened, but it's not like its happening consistently.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Guys who are lucky enough to hunt several weeks, or even months, in the Spring will get on the big shoots consistently late in the season. Its all about right place, right time. Takes time to find the locations that will offer the huge shoots, days sometimes. Kudos to them, Jealousy is a stinky cologne.


----------



## themalenurse

The only reason there ain't pictures of any of these "shoots" is that they didn't happen.

Me and my partner killed 30 once and it took us all night to clean them. You could never clean that many birds.

Go ahead and prove me wrong.


----------



## Maverick

As I know the group as well....it is legit! ENOUGH SAID.....
Malenurse, if you really did kill thirty, where are the pictures? I don't believe you killed 30 unless you show pictures!BLAA BLAA BLAA....

...and if it did take you all night to clean 30 birds, either your retarded or very slow. I can, and have, cleaned 30 in an hour all by myself!

*********** I thought this page was for reports! Not 6 grade pissing matches!
No birds by Gackle! There is my report!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

ha i got a bird hitch i can clean one in 30 seconds :withstupid:above you maveric :rollin:im just wating for someone to pop up as themaledoctor


----------



## greenc

we have had alot of great shoots this spring and yeah the best ones have happened in the last 4 weekends we have a had a couple inthe triple digits but most are in the upper 80's got to love young birds congrats on those boys with the 619 wow impressive :thumb: :thumb: and my report is we are still hunting nodak


----------



## cforthunder

themalenurse said:


> The only reason there ain't pictures of any of these "shoots" is that they didn't happen.
> 
> Me and my partner killed 30 once and it took us all night to clean them. You could never clean that many birds.
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong.


birdhitch buddy. takes only a few hours to clean over 100 birds


----------



## hunter.usmarine

where is everyone hunting in nodak? is there still birds in jamestown or steele


----------



## jpallen14

NEWS Flash, NEWS flash!!! This just in........People can shoot large numbers birds in North Dakota all the way thru April and into May every year. Now back to your original broadcast.


----------



## jpallen14

Got this picture in a text. Possibly the 480 bird shoot? Looks sketchy but I'm told it was real. Not sure on exact location but somewhere in North Dakota, no further details.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

I ONLY COUNT 459.....HILARIOUS! :rollin:


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

hey malenurse theres your pile pic looks pretty cool :rollin:


----------



## mntwinsfan

I think I see a blue phase ross in the third row. 4 from the right!


----------



## BigT

jpallen14 said:


> Got this picture in a text. Possibly the 480 bird shoot? Looks sketchy but I'm told it was real. Not sure on exact location but somewhere in North Dakota, no further details.


Looks like alot of Rossies in there.


----------



## WingedShooter7

jpallen14 said:


> Got this picture in a text. Possibly the 480 bird shoot? Looks sketchy but I'm told it was real. Not sure on exact location but somewhere in North Dakota, no further details.


 :rollin: :rollin:

Looks like it DID happen!!


----------



## crownroyal

This used to be a good site to get on and look at but lately all drama what happened did all the birds leave


----------



## greenc

still aton of birds left in nodak just heard of a grind in southern nodak today


----------



## BigT

crownroyal said:


> This used to be a good site to get on and look at but lately all drama what happened did all the birds leave


Used to be? Way back on 22 Feb? haha. oke:

Not drama, COMEDY..... People are bored


----------



## NC Ducker

jpallen14 said:


> Got this picture in a text. Possibly the 480 bird shoot? Looks sketchy but I'm told it was real. Not sure on exact location but somewhere in North Dakota, no further details.


I don"t know about that, looks like some of them have been dead for quit a while to me! :eyeroll:


----------



## themalenurse

Still no proof of any of these supposed "mega-shoots".

I'm not surprised, they're all long gone. The snowline's been gone for 2 months!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

the proof is on page 13 :rollin: hey what guide service do you hunt with? :computer:


----------



## hwdeuce

WOW I haven't checked this out sense we got back from hunting 
A month ago, you guys are something else 
Is anyone still hunting


----------



## nowski10

Ya just got back sunday the 22nd and we ended up finding more birds on saturday night then we've seen the past 2 weekends prior. Of course we put on about 1200 to 1300 miles to find them but we found them!


----------



## Zekeland

> Is anyone still hunting


This forum is cold for two reasons only......1. season closed 2. gone hunting

I'm eager to hear some spring season thoughts after it wraps up in ND. Very good bird numbers all spring. Had a nice big reverse migration early on once the breeders had allready zipped through. Pretty sure I know where most of the diehards are spending their time these days....in whites/blind or behind the windshield.

Finally had another hunt yesterday. Birds have been very hard to find since the season opened. Harvested 11 over dekes, 1 juvie. No real dirty birds up here yet. Hoping they start to show up in the next week or two.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Ok everyone,

I want to say thanks first off by reading these hilariously juvenile posts by some over compensating ego maniancs who cleary define themselves only by the number of birds they kill. This forum is for posts trying to HELP give hunters waypoints on where birds are, not brag. I am a male nurse who has a family and doesn't have time to drive non stop for five days to scout and then take the next seven to hunt. Driving back home after a conference and seminar on brain injuries, I saw two groups of 5-8000 birds within seven miles of each other on some posted corn just a little west of Devils Lake. Other than that, I was wondering IS THERE ANYONE WHO HAS SHOT ANY BIRDS ANYWHERE IN ND recently??? No specific names are needed, just a geographical area could help, sw nd, w nd, ne nd, etc...got next weekend off and am possibly planning on going...just wondering if anyone has been shooting anything and if they are willing to give me anything to go off of.

Thanks ahead of time for any offered advice and remember, the number one rule of nature, keep your shotguns close, and your hevishot closer.


----------



## EllendaleND

hevishotrevolution said:


> Ok everyone,
> Hey, I live in south central North Dakota and there hasent been birds here since easter. My tip is to find the birds and sit and guard and watch, if it is posted just go ask the landowner because im sure he will let you hunt.
> I want to say thanks first off by reading these hilariously juvenile posts by some over compensating ego maniancs who cleary define themselves only by the number of birds they kill. This forum is for posts trying to HELP give hunters waypoints on where birds are, not brag. I am a male nurse who has a family and doesn't have time to drive non stop for five days to scout and then take the next seven to hunt. Driving back home after a conference and seminar on brain injuries, I saw two groups of 5-8000 birds within seven miles of each other on some posted corn just a little west of Devils Lake. Other than that, I was wondering IS THERE ANYONE WHO HAS SHOT ANY BIRDS ANYWHERE IN ND recently??? No specific names are needed, just a geographical area could help, sw nd, w nd, ne nd, etc...got next weekend off and am possibly planning on going...just wondering if anyone has been shooting anything and if they are willing to give me anything to go off of.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for any offered advice and remember, the number one rule of nature, keep your shotguns close, and your hevishot closer.


----------



## EllendaleND

Hey, I live in south central North Dakota and there hasent been birds here since easter. My tip is to find the birds and sit and guard and watch, if it is posted just go ask the landowner because im sure he will let you hunt.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Thanks for the tip. So other than those tiny groups @ Devils, which I am certain will b gone be next weekend, I am guessing the north central to north east might be the only option left?


----------



## bodawg

5000-8000 is not tiny this time of year . I would be all over that. You could have a 100 bird shoot easy with those numbers. Its all about the right birds to hunt.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Well,

I guess compared to what I have seen other years this time of year, that seems tiny to me, especially for that geographical area,where pending the "right" time of year a guy can see groups of 25-50000 birds. I have seen (and you have too probably the entire south east end of stump lake covered in snows, hell lake laretta in some years you couldn't fit a freakin penny anywhere on the water....... Obviously this year has been unusual and erratic by the very nature of weather we have recieved. For that area, not that many birds....And I did talk with a local who is watching them for me this evening about them...this group seems to have shrunk to under 2000 birds...so they are almost all gone....and by next weekend, IF someone hasn't already tried to shoot them...well I think thats going to be a waste of time and gas....I guess were are down to scratching out juvies...if you can find any..... and no one is going to say anything about them.. I don't blame them.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Been down to juvies for a while....we hunted tail end adults in northern ND over a month ago.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

shot a few juvies last week even shot a couple adults they must of been messed up? :roll:


----------



## the professor

burltealrugerlegs said:


> even shot a couple adults they must of been messed up? :roll:


2 year old non breeders?


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

the professor said:


> burltealrugerlegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> even shot a couple adults they must of been messed up? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 year old non breeders?
Click to expand...

no, one was an old ross, he must of been lost?


----------



## snowgoosekilla

did you shoot those birds in ND?


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

snowgoosekilla said:


> did you shoot those birds in ND?


yeah up by the border.


----------



## drakespanker12

still a few down along i90, they're in the same spot every day, in between the montrose exit and the canistota exit


----------



## the professor

drakespanker12 said:


> still a few down along i90, they're in the same spot every day, in between the montrose exit and the canistota exit


A pair of them hanging with come canucks west of salem too. :wink:


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

gettin pretty quiet on here.


----------



## nowski10

I filmed a buddy that shot 14 birds on friday on a pocket thats still hanging around. Was also late about an hour and got the last few hundred birds that were coming to the field. Sucks to cause I woulda got some awesome footage if we were set up an hour earlier......about 3 to 4 grand coming to the field in groups of 2-20. Season closed on the 6th right? Sitting at work thinking about snow geese and cant stop thinking about em.... Its dumb really but man theres something about those birds that makes a guy keep coming back for more even after 20 dissapointing shoots! After being out 9 weekends straight ud think a guy would be over it but im hoping the 6th was wrong informations!!!


----------



## drakespanker12

If they would only open up the season for one last sneak I could shoot me a tri-fecta snow,blue and a Ross are still sittin down here along I-90


----------



## the professor

drakespanker12 said:


> If they would only open up the season for one last sneak I could shoot me a tri-fecta snow,blue and a Ross are still sittin down here along I-90


There's a snow and a ross in Arrowhead Park too.


----------

